# If you can bench 100kg, you're strong. Seriously.



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Most people in a chain gym rep out 60kg or so. 90% won't be able to bench 100kg. And when you take into consideration all the non-lifters, 100kg is strong. The average untrained man benches about 60 to 70kg for 1 rep.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I can do 140 for sets and reps, honest


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd say heads start to turn at 3 plates

And those heads are of arms n chest only brahs that think the anabolic window is essential to making any progress whatsoever

3 plates in powerlifting isnt jack s**t


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> I can do 140 for sets and reps, honest


 Pounds?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Surely not, 90% of male population aged 18 - 60 must be able to get a rep at 60kg


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I'd say heads start to turn at 3 plates
> 
> And those heads are of arms n chest only brahs that think the anabolic window is essential to making any progress whatsoever
> 
> 3 plates in powerlifting isnt jack s**t


 Not in your average chain gym. I've had comments doing 2 plates.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Surely not, 90% of male population aged 18 - 60 must be able to get a rep at 60kg


 1 rep yes. That's what I said.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

100kg is the first milestone on the bench isn't it? I remember my first 100kg bench was a great day for me


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Most people can bench 100kg within 12 months of training if they arent completely clueless


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> 1 rep yes. That's what I said.


 So you did as you were :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frost_uk said:


> 100kg is the first milestone on the bench isn't it? I remember my first 100kg bench was a great day for me


 2 plates makes you a big boy. 1 plate a side is training wheels.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Frost_uk said:


> 100kg is the first milestone on the bench isn't it? I remember my first 100kg bench was a great day for me


 I can remember 3 plates a side for reps being a nice bench mark, as a young lad I can remember looking at blokes benching 3 plates a side like gods.

when I benched 200kg for a rep I was honestly buzzing still for few days after it lol.

sounds sad but I can honestly remember being in the shower the next day still thinking I can't believe I've done it

:lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I'd say heads start to turn at 3 plates
> 
> And those heads are of arms n chest only brahs that think the anabolic window is essential to making any progress whatsoever
> 
> 3 plates in powerlifting isnt jack s**t


 Aside from the likes of you, jake Maguire, huntingground, herc, jack of blades, etc ive only ever seen a few people lift the kinds of weights you lot lift in the gym. considering I've been training in gyms for over 25 years that says a lot about how unusual it is. That said, I do train at the municipal these days rather than the meathead gym


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> So you did as you were :whistling:


 I doubt there's many men who could do 100kg untrained.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> 2 plates makes you a big boy. 1 plate a side is training wheels.


 I did six plates a side last night


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> I did six plates a side last night


 The last time you saw 6 plates was at Christmas dinner lad.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I can remember 3 plates a side for reps being a nice bench mark, as a young lad I can remember looking at blokes benching 3 plates a side like gods.
> 
> when I benched 200kg for a rep I was honestly buzzing still for few days after it lol.
> 
> ...


 Have you ever thought about doing bench comps or maybe a Push/pull? Youve got a strong bench mate, with specific programming, training etc youd end up with a monster bench


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Have you ever thought about doing bench comps or maybe a Push/pull? Youve got a strong bench mate, with specific programming, training etc youd end up with a monster bench


 Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.

Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.
> 
> Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


 They have bench only comps sometimes.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Bullshit. If you can just bench 100kg you're average, if you can do it for 10 reps easy, your a bit better than average. I don't mind being a bit better than average but I'd like to be a lot better.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.
> 
> Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


 Dont blame you haha, Theres plenty of comps/ certain federations where you can just go and bench mate, cos a 200kg bench without any specific bench training shows you got alot potential for a massive bench


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> They have bench only comps sometimes.


 Yea I know I'd love to give it a go sometime, never even trained for just strength either.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Bullshit. If you can just bench 100kg you're average, if you can do it for 10 reps easy, your a bit better than average. I don't mind being a bit better than average but I'd like to be a lot better.


 No. If you can bench more than the average gym goer, you're strong. Most people who bench in gyms up and down the country can't bench 100kg. So 100kg is strong.

I doubt most people on this forum can bench 100kg for 10 reps and most people on here are on the juice.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> lad.


 :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Dont blame you haha, Theres plenty of comps/ certain federations where you can just go and bench mate, cos a 200kg bench without any specific bench training shows you got alot potential for a massive bench


 Hard to get into it without knowing someone tho ain't it, no one where I'm currently living into anything like that or power lifting gyms etc...


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> No. If you can bench more than the average gym goer, you're strong. Most people who bench in gyms up and down the country can't bench 100kg. So 100kg is strong.
> 
> I doubt most people on this forum can bench 100kg for 10 reps and most people on here are on the juice.


 Benched 100kg for 26,

Not far off 160kg for 10.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Can bench 100kg for 7-8 for 4 sets natty


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

This is a vastly reassuring thread that not everybody is so dumb that they can't differentiate strong from steroid-strong.

You can only get so strong naturally, and beyond that point it's all drugs, let's be honest. So to say that 100 kg is weak is just ridiculous, especially when reaching this milestone with no performance enhancement. I felt like a god being able to bench 100 kg for the first time at what, 18 or 19, don't remember fully. It's a shame that genuinely great achievements like this are diminished by performance enhancement standards.

So in short, thanks EpicSquats. Great reminder.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I'd say heads start to turn at 3 plates
> 
> And those heads are of arms n chest only brahs that think the anabolic window is essential to making any progress whatsoever
> 
> 3 plates in powerlifting isnt jack s**t


 Yeah but a powerlifting bench is with your spine arched and 3 inches of bar motion...

I dunno why people measure it in absolutes.. a 60 kg person benching 100kg is much more impressive than a 100kg person benching 140...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> This is a vastly reassuring thread that not everybody is so dumb that they can't differentiate strong from steroid-strong.
> 
> You can only get so strong naturally, and beyond that point it's all drugs, let's be honest. So to say that 100 kg is weak is just ridiculous, especially when reaching this milestone with no performance enhancement. I felt like a god being able to bench 100 kg for the first time at what, 18 or 19, don't remember fully. It's a shame that genuinely great achievements like this are diminished by performance enhancement standards.
> 
> So in short, thanks EpicSquats. Great reminder.


 a 5 plate dead, 4 plate squat and 3 plate bench are all perfectly reasonable goals for an average natural male lifting as a hobby

clutching onto a 100kg bench as a significant display of strength, even as a natural is striving for mediocrity


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.
> 
> Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


 https://gpcgb.org/

2nd December have a push pull comp


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Benched 100kg for 26,
> 
> Not far off 160kg for 10.


 I remember some dude on here a couple of years ago posted a video of himself doing 180kg for 10 reps. Funnily enough I seem to remember he was a scaffolder as well, from London I think.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah but a powerlifting bench is with your spine arched and 3 inches of bar motion...
> 
> I dunno why people measure it in absolutes.. a 60 kg person benching 100kg is much more impressive than a 100kg person benching 140...


 most peoples arch actually only takes a few inches off the ROM

youre talking of the absolute extremes

here is the person to have benched the most weight ever raw






fa wrong with that rom.

any one benching with a flat back and their arms out in a T shape isnt going to be bench pressing for very long


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> a 5 plate dead, 4 plate squat and 3 plate bench are all perfectly reasonable goals for an average natural male lifting as a hobby
> 
> clutching onto a 100kg bench as a significant display of strength, even as a natural is striving for mediocrity


 f**k me a 4 plates a side squat seems fu**ing humongous to me mate lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> most peoples arch actually only takes about a few inches off the ROM
> 
> youre talking of the absolute extremes
> 
> ...


 f**k me only 250kg?

surely thst can't be a world record?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k me only 250kg?
> 
> surely thst can't be a world record?


 that was for reps and i was only using it as an example

this is his world record bench


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k me a 4 plates a side squat seems fu**ing humongous to me mate lol


 but didnt you say youve only started training your legs recently?

if you started regularly training your squat and got your form down youd be at 4 plates in no time


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> I remember some dude on here a couple of years ago posted a video of himself doing 180kg for 10 reps. Funnily enough I seem to remember he was a scaffolder as well, from London I think.


 Most scaffs are really lean mate not very big as to ferreting about all day, but still strong blokes, wirey.

been a scaffolder since I was 16, been lifting on and off since I was 16, but constant past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> that was for reps and i was only using it as an example
> 
> this is his world record bench


 argh for reps lol I didn't actually watch the vid mate thought was single rep, yea 335kg sounds bit heavier.

is there much difference between raw and equipped ?

how much do those suits give you?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> but didnt you say youve only started training your legs recently?
> 
> if you started regularly training your squat and got your form down youd be at 4 plates in no time


 Started training legs but still avoiding squating, it hurts my fu**ing shoulders I struggle holding the bar behinde my neck.

maybe from already training for years without doing them?

or training for years without stretching

probably bit of both.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

some random female benching 90kg with fa arch


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> argh for reps lol I didn't actually watch the vid mate thought was single rep, *yea 335kg sounds bit heavier.*
> 
> is there much difference between raw and equipped ?
> 
> how much do those suits give you?


 Understatement of the year award goes to ...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> argh for reps lol I didn't actually watch the vid mate thought was single rep, yea 335kg sounds bit heavier.
> 
> is there much difference between raw and equipped ?
> 
> how much do those suits give you?


 there is a HUGE difference between raw and equipped where squat and bench are concerned, deadlift not so much but yea the bench shirts the guys are literally pulling the bar down to touch their chest

that 335kg bench is biggest raw bench ever / nothing but a set of wrist wraps


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Understatement of the year award goes to ...





swole troll said:


> some random female benching 90kg with fa arch


 Thought she was going to be a beast, didn't like how she took it down looked like no control fearful it was going to squish her!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Started training legs but still avoiding squating, it hurts my fu**ing shoulders I struggle holding the bar behinde my neck.
> 
> maybe from already training for years without doing them?
> 
> ...


 its because of your bench strength

as my bench has gone up my grip has had to go out because of shoulder tightness and im still scratching at 170kg so at 200kg bench without practicing getting under a bar im not surprised it hurts your shoulders to try

youd have to really look into low bar and getting your hands out wide i imagine

either that or just doing shitloads of mobility work, rear delts and upper back to try and loosen your shoulders up


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

im not trying to s**t on anyone's achievements btw

just trying to keep some perspective

particularly on a forum with a lot of enhanced lifters

as long as YOU are getting stronger than YOU were thats all that really matters

but lets not get ahead of ourselves

i can finally tie my own shoelaces without almost fainting but im not claiming to have a black belt in yoga


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> its because of your bench strength
> 
> as my bench has gone up my grip has had to go out because of shoulder tightness and im still scratching at 170kg so at 200kg bench without practicing getting under a bar im not surprised it hurts your shoulders to try
> 
> ...


 Yeah serious even struggle just holding bar behinde my neck, I'm stiff as f**k.

been leg pressing, goblet squats, and hack squat.

my gym actually has a bar for squatting where there extra bits to bar that go either side of your neck to hold, should try it really, never seen anyone use it tho.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> im not trying to s**t on anyone's achievements btw
> 
> just trying to keep some perspective
> 
> ...


 Yea course mate, and even with lifts I've achieved I expect 99% of the forum to have better

bg, bp, lipids, thyroid, liver, kidneys etc... etc...

having good 3 month cruise now.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah serious even struggle just holding bar behinde my neck, I'm stiff as f**k.
> 
> been leg pressing, goblet squats, and hack squat.
> 
> my gym actually has a bar for squatting where there extra bits to bar that go either side of your neck to hold, should try it really, never seen anyone use it tho.


 SSB / safety squat bar

if its this?










if yes then you can bring your squat up just fine with that but id recommend setting the straight bar up after and trying to workout on getting your shoulders under it with a wider grip with no weight on the bar and then practicing some weightless squats

broom stick shoulder dislocations and rear delt work would also go a long way


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> a 5 plate dead, 4 plate squat and 3 plate bench are all perfectly reasonable goals for an average natural male lifting as a hobby


 You've posted this before and I thought yeh, that's what I'm going to aim for. My dead isn't far away. The squat might be achievable for me but I've got no chance of a 3 plate bench as long as I've got a hole in my arse.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

It's not strong, it's just a milestone. 120kg I consider strong (in general), but anything less than 3 plates is meh (in my opinion)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> SSB / safety squat bar
> 
> if its this?
> 
> ...


 Yeah it's thst.

and for me to hold the straight bar behinde my neck comfortable I have to straighten my arms right out like you say but that's just with bar and my hands would be virtually where first weight would be.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I benched for the first time in about a year on friday.

60kg for about 25 reps.

90kg for about twelve.

Not sure I'll ever go back to it as i loke my shoulders not hurting


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

swole troll said:


> a 5 plate dead, 4 plate squat and 3 plate bench are all perfectly reasonable goals for an average natural male lifting as a hobby
> 
> clutching onto a 100kg bench as a significant display of strength, even as a natural is striving for mediocrity


 Done all these for reps and still feel weak.

I want 7 plate dead, 4 plate bench, 5.5 plate squat. But for the average casual lifter yeah those are respectable numbers


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> You've posted this before and I thought yeh, that's what I'm going to aim for. My dead isn't far away. The squat might be achievable for me but I've got no chance of a 3 plate bench as long as I've got a hole in my arse.


 it will take the longest of those milestones to achieve for sure but with enough time, movement practice and tweaking of your form im sure you could get it in the end if that is what you were set on achieving

which leads me onto a point i havnt made yet

im talking about people that actually want to increase those lifts, not necessarily people that dont care and just want to look pretty

if you're (speaking generally) spending months of the year not flat barbell benching, squatting, deadlifting ect then yes expect progress to be slow 
variations of the lift even if it uses all the same muscles used in the sqaut, bench, deadlift are still not practicing and ingraining the movement patterns and increasing motor unit recruitment

its like trying to get good at pitching a baseball by throwing a shuttlecock


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

swole troll said:


> a 5 plate dead, 4 plate squat and 3 plate bench are all perfectly reasonable goals for an average natural male lifting as a hobby
> 
> clutching onto a 100kg bench as a significant display of strength, even as a natural is striving for mediocrity


 Hi swole troll

I don't remember using the word 'clutching' ??? I was saying that as a result of performance enhancement skewing genuinely great achievements, people view things such as a 100 kg bench press as weak. I never said that reaching 100 kg should be your ultimate benchmark and anything further is unnecessary, which is what you seem to be implying.

A 100 kg bench press is far from mediocrity, and I highly doubt that anybody who reaches 100 kg just outright says "right, that's it lads, I'm f*cking hench and don't need to strive any further" lol. I think you misunderstood my post 

Kindest regards xoxo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it's thst.
> 
> and for me to hold the straight bar behinde my neck comfortable I have to straighten my arms right out like you say but that's just with bar and my hands would be virtually where first weight would be.


 yep its pretty common among big benchers

larry wheels benches around 295kg IIRC

look at his squat grip width at the start of this video


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> it will take the longest of those milestones to achieve for sure but with enough time, movement practice and tweaking of your form im sure you could get it in the end if that is what you were set on achieving
> 
> which leads me onto a point i havnt made yet
> 
> ...


 I've always trained just to be big, not pretty and not even as much strength, nice being strong tho and I think as your lifts get better the more intrested you are in beating them.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Done all these for reps and still feel weak.
> 
> I want 7 plate dead, 4 plate bench, 5.5 plate squat. But for the average casual lifter yeah those are respectable numbers


 5.5 squat?

unusual goal lol

maybe im a bit too ocd

im gunning for same except with a 6 plate squat for which im 5kg off and it drives me nuts


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Hi swole troll
> 
> I don't remember using the word 'clutching' ??? I was saying that as a result of performance enhancement skewing genuinely great achievements, people view things such as a 100 kg bench press as weak. I never said that reaching 100 kg should be your ultimate benchmark and anything further is unnecessary, which is what you seem to be implying.
> 
> ...


 100kg bench is very average mate I could probably do that at 18 maybe even earlier


----------



## TestosteroniusMaximus (Feb 25, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> 100kg bench is very average mate I could probably do that at 18 maybe even earlier


 Yeah but again, the point I cannot emphasise enough is that performance enhancement skews it a lot. Your bench press is respectable, I will not take that away from you. But your bodyweight and strength levels, as great as they are, would not be achievable by the drug-free athlete. For a man in your category, on PEDs at your bodyweight, it's a fantastic number. It's 2x your bodyweight, it's very respectable, but...

To say 100 kg is average across the entire board, not taking into consideration that not everybody is at your bodyweight and dosages and what have you, is just not right.

You get me?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

TestosteroniusMaximus said:


> Yeah but again, the point I cannot emphasise enough is that performance enhancement skews it a lot. Your bench press is respectable, I will not take that away from you. But your bodyweight and strength levels, as great as they are, would not be achievable by the drug-free athlete. For a man in your category, on PEDs at your bodyweight, it's a fantastic number. It's 2x your bodyweight, it's very respectable, but...
> 
> To say 100 kg is average across the entire board, not taking into consideration that not everybody is at your bodyweight and dosages and what have you, is just not right.
> 
> You get me?


 Yea I've took steroids on and off since I was 17 I'm now 32 so I've probably got a skewed perception like you say.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> I benched for the first time in about a year on friday.
> 
> 60kg for about 25 reps.
> 
> ...


 So no dumbbell benching or machine benching in a year?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.
> 
> Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


 There is powerlifting meets just specifically for bench pressing only


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Bullshit. If you can just bench 100kg you're average, if you can do it for 10 reps easy, your a bit better than average. I don't mind being a bit better than average but I'd like to be a lot better.


 will wearing one of your garments add 10kg to my bench?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

100kg for 25 reps. 100kg for 1 rep max is good for an average guy but not that good for someone who is just naturally big built

View attachment VID_20180317_132854.mp4


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jack of blades said:


> 100kg for 25 reps. 100kg for 1 rep max is good for an average guy but not that good for someone who is just naturally big built
> 
> View attachment 162775


 Good achievement natural that mate

cant watch vid I'm on i phone


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

swole troll said:


> 5.5 squat?
> 
> unusual goal lol
> 
> ...


 lol I'll never reach 260kg and I want more than 5 plates, so I'd be happy with 240kg.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> 100kg for 25 reps. 100kg for 1 rep max is good for an average guy but not that good for someone who is just naturally big built
> 
> View attachment 162775


 ffs use youtube or vimeo phaggot, tired of having you mf'ers vids on my computer

GJ though


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> ffs use youtube or vimeo phaggot, tired of having you mf'ers vids on my computer
> 
> GJ though


 Who cares what fu**ing platform you use as long as you ca see the video?

He did a damn good job.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> No. If you can bench more than the average gym goer, you're strong. Most people who bench in gyms up and down the country can't bench 100kg. So 100kg is strong.
> 
> I doubt most people on this forum can bench 100kg for 10 reps and most people on here are on the juice.


 Out of the people who actually make an effort when they train and have good form whether on gear or not 100kg isn't strong, it's plain average.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Spoke to @Huntingground and @swole troll about it briefly.
> 
> Id like to, I couldn't do the whole powerlifting thing my squat be fu**ing pathetic I've never botherd with um.


 How old are you and what weight?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Most people who stick with weight training longer term tend to be naturally good at it to some degree. As such, I think regular posters here generally overestimate what is typically achievable. And that's before throwing AAS into the mix.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

100 even as a natty is average, dependent on BW of course.

Here are the ABPU qualifying totals for natty benchers in Open class for different BWs:-

*
BENCH ONLY MENS
*



ABPU Men's Bench Only Raw




















 
Body weight

52k

56k

60k

67.5

75

82.5k

90k

100k

110

125

140

140+

Open

70

75

80

90

100

110

120

130

145

152.5


160

 

The 140+ value should be 170 but is missing.

http://www.britishpowerliftingunion.co.uk/abpu-qualifying-totals-2019/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> How old are you and what weight?


 32 and I'm little over 16 stone at moment


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Some of the biggest lads in my gym Barley go over 100kg, saying that they curl small weights too. If your not training for strength I don't suppose it matters what you lift if your packing on size


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

united said:


> Some of the biggest lads in my gym Barley go over 100kg, saying that they curl small weights too. If your not training for strength I don't suppose it matters what you lift if your packing on size


 Do you train at tumble tots by any chance?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Current weight 85kg with these targets by next summer. As I have taken a step back from PL for month to rest the joints!!

10kg off 6plate deadlift (260kg)

7.5kg off 3.5plate bench (160kg)

10kg off 5.5plate squat (200kg)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Current weight 85kg with these targets by next summer. As I have taken a step back from PL for month to rest the joints!!
> 
> 10kg off 6plate deadlift (260kg)
> 
> ...


 Big lifts mate, keep plodding on have them all in no time.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Do you train at tumble tots by any chance?


 No mate, proper back street gym, even Nathan DeAsher trains there from time to time


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

united said:


> No mate, proper back street gym, even Nathan DeAsher trains there from time to time


 I really don't know how to reply to this, so you train in a backstreet bodybuilders gym when the best pro bodybuilder in the country right now trains?

and people barely bench over 100kg?

you pulling my pisser a little bro?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> Big lifts mate, keep plodding on have them all in no time.


 Deadlifts and bench were going well just really wanting to get that 200kg squat!!

Right now I'm bulking up so aim is to get to 90kg and hitting reps of 10. Then will switch back to stronglifts

currently on TRT so the hypertrophy phase will help hold size whilst the insides take a rest from oils


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

herc said:


> Deadlifts and bench were going well just really wanting to get that 200kg squat!!
> 
> Right now I'm bulking up so aim is to get to 90kg and hitting reps of 10. Then will switch back to stronglifts
> 
> currently on TRT so the hypertrophy phase will help hold size whilst the insides take a rest from oils


 When you say trt? You on trt on you mean cruise dose?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> When you say trt? You on trt on you mean cruise dose?


 No Ive dropped to 125mg test now. Self medicated


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards/bench-press/kg


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> No. If you can bench more than the average gym goer, you're strong. Most people who bench in gyms up and down the country can't bench 100kg. So 100kg is strong.
> 
> I doubt most people on this forum can bench 100kg for 10 reps and most people on here are on the juice.


 Is this a serious thread or a wind up??


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How come nobody talks about role of genetics? If you have crappy genetics then a 100kg bench press is a mighty achievement, whereas others get there incredibly quickly. There is a guy at my gym who got to 130kg after a couple of months of training, and he's natty.

You can only be the best version of yourself. In real terms I don't think that a 100kg bench press is anything to write home about, but it really depends on your God-given genetics.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> So no dumbbell benching or machine benching in a year?


 All dumbbell work buddy.

Train mainly volume and reos just now.

Machine presses don't fit well with me.

May be a height thing.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> All dumbbell work buddy.
> 
> Train mainly volume and reos just now.
> 
> ...


 The dumbbell bench is going to have a massive carry over to barbell bench so I'm not that surprised you could lift reasonably heavy on first attempt after a year.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> https://strengthlevel.com/strength-standards/bench-press/kg
> 
> View attachment 162785
> View attachment 162787


 So an average 85kg bloke can expect to lift 99kg after 2 years training. I rest my case.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 100 even as a natty is average, dependent on BW of course.
> 
> Here are the ABPU qualifying totals for natty benchers in Open class for different BWs:-
> 
> ...


 People competing in a power lifting competition are going to be taking lifting and diet far more serious than the average gym rat.

Probably the average man has the potential to do reps with 100kg but are not training hard enough to do it.

All depends how you are defining average.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bull Terrier said:


> How come nobody talks about role of genetics? If you have crappy genetics then a 100kg bench press is a mighty achievement, whereas others get there incredibly quickly. There is a guy at my gym who got to 130kg after a couple of months of training, and he's natty.
> 
> You can only be the best version of yourself. In real terms I don't think that a 100kg bench press is anything to write home about, but it really depends on your God-given genetics.


 Very true.

Genetics will always determine how good you look, how much you can lift etc. I'll use myself as an example, my bench is quite poor when compared to my other lifts. My recent lifts(not my best);

Bench 160kg x 1, I try so hard on this but I just don't progress.

Squat(ATG) 140 x 20 for 3 sets. Obviously I could do quite a bit more weight but that day I felt good on the lower back and technique was great. 180 x 10 for a few sets is usually a good session too.

I don't deadlift as I always end up crippled once above 180kg. I need to be able to go to work.

Low rows, 150 x 8 or 180kg for a single. The stack is humongous but this isn't so recent as I no longer train in this gym.

Pull ups x 20-25 usually.

So it's not the lack of effort or food that hampers my bench press, I'm just not genetically built to do it.

My training partner on the other hand blitzed 180kg and his max years ago which I have witnessed was 220kg for a double. Even more crazy is that he benches bodybuilding style. Yet even he admits that he'll never manage to squat or any leg exercise what I do, his back isn't as strong as mine(very close tho) and whilst we have roughly the same strength in biceps(depends on the day), my triceps are quite a way stronger. Shoulders I am a fair bit stronger unless behind the neck which just feels awful for me.

God only knows how my triceps can be so strong, yet my bench so poor.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I really don't know how to reply to this, so you train in a backstreet bodybuilders gym when the best pro bodybuilder in the country right now trains?
> 
> and people barely bench over 100kg?
> 
> you pulling my pisser a little bro?


 It's stones gym in widnes, he's trained there on and off for years, he also trains at dedicated fitnes in Liverpool.

check out his Facebook page, plenty of videos of him training in stones mate


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Bull Terrier said:


> How come nobody talks about role of genetics? If you have crappy genetics then a 100kg bench press is a mighty achievement, whereas others get there incredibly quickly. There is a guy at my gym who got to 130kg after a couple of months of training, and he's natty.
> 
> You can only be the best version of yourself. In real terms I don't think that a 100kg bench press is anything to write home about, but it really depends on your God-given genetics.


 Yeah I agree with that. Some guys will start off with barely any weight 100 kg is impressive for those guys. Then you get those naturally strong guys first benching and do 100kg. Strength varies so much, what's one man's 1 rep max is another man's warm up


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

100g do you mean 50kg each side or so you include the weight of the bar ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> 100g do you mean 50kg each side or so you include the weight of the bar ?


 Do you not lift the bar?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

big vin said:


> 100g do you mean 50kg each side or so you include the weight of the bar ?


 I would define it including the weight of the bar. I don't understand why you wouldn't include the bar weight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

big vin said:


> 100g do you mean 50kg each side or so you include the weight of the bar ?


 We can probably all agree that benching 100g isn't impressive  .


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> Deadlifts and bench were going well just really wanting to get that 200kg squat!!
> 
> Right now I'm bulking up so aim is to get to 90kg and hitting reps of 10. Then will switch back to stronglifts
> 
> currently on TRT so the hypertrophy phase will help hold size whilst the insides take a rest from oils


 entirely up to you man and you know what youre doing but dont you think youre a little too advanced for stronglifts?

its pretty aggressive progression

i know you were sick of 531 but i could see adding 2.5kg to the bar 3x a week stalling VERY quickly for someone of your level of development


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> We can probably all agree that benching 100g isn't impressive  .


 It's not ''impressive'' but still I would say it would mean you were strong at least compared to the average man. At the very least it's not weak.

Realisticly the only reason you would need to be stronger is if you were an athlete. A fireman who could bench 100kg would likely be strong enough to do his job.


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Surely not, 90% of male population aged 18 - 60 must be able to get a rep at 60kg


 You'd be surprised mate, I have taken a good few fellas to the gym whose elbows buckle after a few reps of 60...they actually look dangerous doing it.

Similar size to me, but untrained.

It is shocking how weak these people really are.. the difference in body conditioning is fkin dramatic.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> It's not ''impressive'' but still I would say it would mean you were strong at least compared to the average man. At the very least it's not weak.
> 
> Realisticly the only reason you would need to be stronger is if you were an athlete. A fireman who could bench 100kg would likely be strong enough to do his job.


 You missed it....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> We can probably all agree that benching 100g isn't impressive  .


 lol even though a typo it reminded me of this Indian guy who must have been 6'8 and about 50kg hopping on the bench in my gym years back

and i saw him load up a 2.5kg plate and a 1.25kg plate either side of the bar

he then proceeded to unrack it and EXTREMELY slowly lower it to his chest at which point he gave an almighty drive as his triceps visibly fired and the bar moved not even an inch off his chest until someone went over and helped him get the bar off

im all for everyone getting stronger but there are some people that just were not born to do certain things, at 6'2 ive got no chance of being a jockey so no way id bother, this guys 1RM is under 27.5kg, i wouldnt even know where to start with him as a trainer

5x5 with a broom?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You missed it....


 :blush:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> lol even though a typo it reminded me of this Indian guy who must have been 6'8 and about 50kg hopping on the bench in my gym years back
> 
> and i saw him load up a 2.5kg plate and a 1.25kg plate either side of the bar
> 
> ...


 Imagine the cramp...!!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> We can probably all agree that benching 100g isn't impressive  .


 I don't know because for some people it is a big deal. Some people just can't budge past 11 stone in bodyweight and 100kg is way more than 11 stone and benching your own bodyweight is impressive to the average gym rat


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

swole troll said:


> entirely up to you man and you know what youre doing but dont you think youre a little too advanced for stronglifts?
> 
> its pretty aggressive progression
> 
> i know you were sick of 531 but i could see adding 2.5kg to the bar 3x a week stalling VERY quickly for someone of your level of development


 Aye I don't mean specifically stronglifts I just meant back to strength focussed programme. The wendlers was shite after a while.

My last programme I ended up running a 3x5 ramping sets and if I hit all 5reps I threw on 2.5kg and it did work but took its toll after a while.

What programme have you in mind pal as I'm open to suggestions once I finish this hypertrophy phase.

(Currently running 3x10 on bench,squats,deadlifts) doing the same as before if I hit 10reps then I add 2.5kg the following week to the top set

example squats were 120/140/152.5 x 10 then next week willl be 120/140/152.5kg after a few weeks I slowly move up the set 1&2 aswell.

Deadlifts are just 1 all out set at the end of sldl so last week I hit 200kg x 10 this week I aim for 202.5kg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

herc said:


> Aye I don't mean specifically stronglifts I just meant back to strength focussed programme. The wendlers was shite after a while.
> 
> My last programme I ended up running a 3x5 ramping sets and if I hit all 5reps I threw on 2.5kg and it did work but took its toll after a while.
> 
> ...


 not too sure mate

i started to get coached after i fizzled out on 531 so cant really say

the cube method is another advanced program you could look into, i know jakemaguire made some decent progress with it

if you google "Brandon Lilly Cube method PDF" the top link "The Cube Method Formatted - the buddy j rises" is a free copy of his ebook

its different kind of progression to 531 so might make for something fresh

alternatively the lilliebridge method which i managed to get for free, cant remember where but if you do some googling im sure you can find it

ive not ran either of the above programs as i said soon as i was done with 531 and i still reckon i could progress on it but couldnt be assed to keep tweaking it so i started to get coached by my mate which was brutal but effective

id squat, bench and lat pulldown monday and thursday and deadlift, block pull, ohp and row on tuesday and friday

knocked the piss out of me to begin with but i soon adapted to it and just learned to work in a fatigued state which meant once i peaked i had a big super compensation effect


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

These kind of statements depend largely on what crowd you're talking to, their experience and what standards they're holding someone to.

The people you see on the high street? Yes. The vast majority of people don't exercise, let alone weight train ...and work a relatively sedentary job.

The people in a Pure/Virgin/Anytime gym? You'd probably be considered "strong" amongst this crowd as most gym-goers have weight loss / weight management as their primary goal and mainly focus on using the cardio equipment.

A smallish, privately-owned gym frequented by mostly dedicated lifters and steroid users? Probably not.

The internet? No. You're a weakling. "muscleguy21" used to bench that when he was 8.

So yeah, EpicSquats is not wrong. A 100KG bench is pretty good when you look around the wider population. Even among lifters, a lot don't have dedication, knowledge, heart or god-given genetics to be that good as a natural lifter...

The "average standard" in most sports / activities tends to often be a lot lower than the more advanced think. Look at your local 5k Park Run for example. It's only a 5KM (3.1 miles) but the disparity in ability and finishing times is huge. The event winner will typically clock in around the 15-16 minute mark whereas some plodders may take over an hour. Most of the decent runners, who are in good shape and train regularly, will clock in around 20-25 mins - better than the "average" which is 28mins26sec albeit a far cry from a talented, elite runner.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

herc said:


> Aye I don't mean specifically stronglifts I just meant back to strength focussed programme. The wendlers was shite after a while.
> 
> My last programme I ended up running a 3x5 ramping sets and if I hit all 5reps I threw on 2.5kg and it did work but took its toll after a while.
> 
> ...


 Something I'm currently just starting is;

W1 - 3x3reps

W2 - 4x3reps

W3 - 5x3reps

Either move up weight and repeat or;

W4 - 3x4reps

W5 - 4x4reps

W6 - 5x4reps

Either move the weight up and repeat or;

W7 - 3x5reps

W6 - 4x5reps

W7 - 5x5reps

And keep doing this until you do a max of 5x8reps at which point you must raise the weight.

Instead of increasing the sets you could increase the reps but lower the sets but it MUST be progression and cannot be failure except last set so bear that in mind when increasing the weight.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Something I'm currently just starting is;
> 
> W1 - 3x3reps
> 
> ...


 What do the W mean?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> What do the W mean?


 It's means your a wannker


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@BLUE(UK) 25 pull-ups for £10 to your chosen charity still stands. @Oioi get your money out.

x


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

I train at local gym at the leisure centre great gym but not full of your typical big guys on gear. To say 100kg is not impressive is misleading to alot of natural lifters i think genetics and weight of person plays a big part , how many on here have made better gains visually from lifting heaviear , does it really matter how much you lift id give someone much more respect and listen to them on how they looked and their nutrition instead of putting bigger numbers on a bar . Ive trained with people who can bench alot buy they dont look anything special as id much rather look like i can lift than say what I can lift .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jack of blades said:


> What do the W mean?


 Week.



Heavyassweights said:


> @BLUE(UK) 25 pull-ups for £10 to your chosen charity still stands. @Oioi get your money out.
> 
> x


 I'll try next session for 25 if you remind me, should be weds when I train. No vid for obvious reasons but if anyone who doesn't look like a mong wants to meet me that thinks they live locally enough can do. I'll even pay your gym session.



Mickstar said:


> I train at local gym at the leisure centre great gym but not full of your typical big guys on gear. To say 100kg is not impressive is misleading to alot of natural lifters i think genetics and weight of person plays a big part , how many on here have made better gains visually from lifting heaviear , does it really matter how much you lift id give someone much more respect and listen to them on how they looked and their nutrition instead of putting bigger numbers on a bar . Ive trained with people who can bench alot buy they dont look anything special as id much rather look like i can lift than say what I can lift .


 I'd rather be able to life what I look like I can lift.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Week.
> 
> I'll try next session for 25 if you remind me, should be weds when I train. No vid for obvious reasons but if anyone who doesn't look like a mong wants to meet me that thinks they live locally enough can do. I'll even pay your gym session.
> 
> I'd rather be able to life what I look like I can lift.


 You can do 25 x pull ups wide grip bro?

impressive that is, I ain't doing that


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> You can do 25 x pull ups wide grip bro?
> 
> impressive that is, I ain't doing that


 I'll generally do between 20-25reps. I don't do close grip as I struggle to feel anything due to shoulder width to narrow bar not allowing me to properly pull elbows back. It's all biceps for me. My back has always been one of my better body parts I thought.

Read my post earlier on, I listed some lifts of what I generally expect week in week out. As I said before, my bench press numbers make me look weak. Haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> You can do 25 x pull ups wide grip bro?
> 
> impressive that is, I ain't doing that


 Just to add, my dips and pull up numbers are usually quite close, be they weighted or simply for reps.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll generally do between 20-25reps. I don't do close grip as I struggle to feel anything due to shoulder width to narrow bar not allowing me to properly pull elbows back. It's all biceps for me. My back has always been one of my better body parts I thought.
> 
> Read my post earlier on, I listed some lifts of what I generally expect week in week out. As I said before, my bench press numbers make me look weak. Haha


 Think in one go I'd be around the 15 mark.

i don't do wide arm pulls up for reps tho, i do 3 sets of ten at start of back day for warm up.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just to add, my dips and pull up numbers are usually quite close, be they weighted or simply for reps.


 Mine no way near, I can bang out fu**ing loads of dips


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mickstar said:


> I train at local gym at the leisure centre great gym but not full of your typical big guys on gear. To say 100kg is not impressive is misleading to alot of natural lifters i think genetics and weight of person plays a big part , how many on here have made better gains visually from lifting heaviear , does it really matter how much you lift id give someone much more respect and listen to them on how they looked and their nutrition instead of putting bigger numbers on a bar . Ive trained with people who can bench alot buy they dont look anything special as id much rather look like i can lift than say what I can lift .


 180kg bencher will have more upper body development than a 100kg bencher, bigger arms, pecs, shoulders and even back

Who aims to be weak and pretty

You can't get stronger for very long without getting bigger


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Think in one go I'd be around the 15 mark.
> 
> i don't do wide arm pulls up for reps tho, i do 3 sets of ten at start of back day for warm up.


 That's just the thing, if I go balls out then next set will be almost pointless.

I do them first if I'm doing them, no chance if doing them later.

4-5 sets of 10 for some reason I find hard.

What I used to do was try and do 50reps in minimal amount sets, that was soul destroying Cos it'd go something like 20-25, 12, 8, fuarrrrk!!!, 8....2!! Or some shite like that!! Haha.



Matt6210 said:


> Mine no way near I go bang out fu**ing loads of dips


 Dips I can do slightly easier, 20-30reps depending how I feel, next set drops like the pull ups. Weighted I'll go up to 60kg although I've not done any weight in a long while due to a slight strain on upper arm.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Week.
> 
> I'll try next session for 25 if you remind me, should be weds when I train. No vid for obvious reasons but if anyone who doesn't look like a mong wants to meet me that thinks they live locally enough can do. I'll even pay your gym session.
> 
> I'd rather be able to life what I look like I can lift.


 I'd train with you if I was closer and wasn't tagged x


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> 180kg bencher will have more upper body development than a 100kg bencher, bigger arms, pecs, shoulders and even back
> 
> Who aims to be weak and pretty
> 
> You can't get stronger for very long without getting bigger


 I'd usually agree but in my case not.

My training partner has huge pecs even though he's 6' 5-6 and benches way more than I do, yet my arms are both bigger and according to him and others, look better(I am my own worse enemy), my back is way bigger and thicker. I'm unsure on shoulder size but I am stronger than him. He ain't little, he's around 21st yet has a small waist for someone so big.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> 180kg bencher will have more upper body development than a 100kg bencher, bigger arms, pecs, shoulders and even back
> 
> Who aims to be weak and pretty
> 
> You can't get stronger for very long without getting bigger


 Yea comments like that f**k me off, as you get stronger your muscles get bigger it's pretty simple.

guys going "I don't care about lifts aslong as I look like I lift"

the more you lift the more you look like you can lift.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I'd train with you if I was closer and wasn't tagged x


 Just tell them(taggers) you need to go worship....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's just the thing, if I go balls out then next set will be almost pointless.
> 
> I do them first if I'm doing them, no chance if doing them later.
> 
> ...


 I'm sh1t at pull ups, bw or a couple of 20s hanging I still get the same reps, makes no sense.

Dips tho I could bang out 50-60 bw but would rather hang a 50db and do tens

inb4letsseeavideo


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Just tell them(taggers) you need to go worship....


 I was up your way not weekend just gone weekend before mate, stayed at the Hilton, trained at the gym that's joined onto it, fu**ing s**t gym and bet it's pricey as f**k.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd usually agree but in my case not.
> 
> My training partner has huge pecs even though he's 6' 5-6 and benches way more than I do, yet my arms are both bigger and according to him and others, look better(I am my own worse enemy), my back is way bigger and thicker. I'm unsure on shoulder size but I am stronger than him. He ain't little, he's around 21st yet has a small waist for someone so big.


 Is the difference between yours and his bench as much as 80kg?

He may bench more but when you're talking the difference between 160kg and 180 - 190kg? it's not as significant as the comparison I made of a 100kg bencher vs a 180kg bencher

Sure there will be outliers but even then I don't think you're going to see someone bigger with a 1rm of 100kg than someone benching 80kg more


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea comments like that f**k me off, as you get stronger your muscles get bigger it's pretty simple.
> 
> guys going "I don't care about lifts aslong as I look like I lift"
> 
> the more you lift the more you look like you can lift.


 One of the lads in the gym is a power lifter and I think he's about 5' 10 and 14st, he can deadlift near if not 300kg in comp(I forget his comp numbers). his bench isn't far off mine and his squat is something ridiculously high as well. Stood next to me he looks 'normal', youd Know he uses the gym but you'd think he just does a bit now n again like(I don't think he'd mind me saying) but his muscles n tendons are like wire rope!! Haha. He's a nice lad as well.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> 180kg bencher will have more upper body development than a 100kg bencher, bigger arms, pecs, shoulders and even back
> 
> Who aims to be weak and pretty
> 
> You can't get stronger for very long without getting bigger


 Yeah that might be true but I'm talking about personal preference how many 5ft 7 lifters are going to be benching 180kg I don't think many as there will be alot more physically pleasing lifters lifting far less, yeah you need to get bigger to get stronger but how much conditioning are you going to give away to get that strength .


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea comments like that f**k me off, as you get stronger your muscles get bigger it's pretty simple.
> 
> guys going "I don't care about lifts aslong as I look like I lift"
> 
> the more you lift the more you look like you can lift.


 Same

If you are eating in a surplus and you put 20kg on your close grip bench your arms will be bigger.

I wouldnt even know how (or why) you would approach trying to stay weak and building muscle

Sure you could not go into a calorie surplus but I don't know many people that put 20kg on their bench whilst in a deficit unless they're a complete nub


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> One of the lads in the gym is a power lifter and I think he's about 5' 10 and 14st, he can deadlift near if not 300kg in comp(I forget his comp numbers). his bench isn't far off mine and his squat is something ridiculously high as well. Stood next to me he looks 'normal', youd Know he uses the gym but you'd think he just does a bit now n again like(I don't think he'd mind me saying) but his muscles n tendons are like wire rope!! Haha. He's a nice lad as well.


 Talking more about blokes on this that take gear but are still weak as nuns piss.

commentimg on threads about strength saying they don't care about strength.

what bloke doesn't want to be strong?

i wouldn't care about strength if I was weak either.... just like I don't care about sycronized swimming.

sure if I was any good at it I might take an intrest.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mickstar said:


> Yeah that might be true but I'm talking about personal preference how many 5ft 7 lifters are going to be benching 180kg I don't think many as there will be alot more physically pleasing lifters lifting far less, yeah you need to get bigger to get stronger but how much conditioning are you going to give away to get that strength .


 But even if you like the anabolic sick **** rep range of 8 - 12 then going from benching 100kg for 3x12 to benching 120kg for 3x12 whilst eating in a caloric surplus you cannot prevent building muscle and you've gotten stronger.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea comments like that f**k me off, as you get stronger your muscles get bigger it's pretty simple.
> 
> guys going "I don't care about lifts aslong as I look like I lift"
> 
> the more you lift the more you look like you can lift.


 Alright mate how can you explain the physical differences between a powerlifter and a bodybuilder they look totally different and one lifts far more weight how is that then?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mickstar said:


> Alright mate how can you explain the physical differences between a powerlifter and a bodybuilder they look totally different and one lifts far more weight how is that then?


 Pretty simple mate bodybuilders train every muscle, power lifts do 3 diferent lifts total, ain't rocket science


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> I'm sh1t at pull ups, bw or a couple of 20s hanging I still get the same reps, makes no sense.
> 
> Dips tho I could bang out 50-60 bw but would rather hang a 50db and do tens
> 
> inb4letsseeavideo


 IMO, it really depends how you're built. Some people can't do 1 pull up.



Matt6210 said:


> I was up your way not weekend just gone weekend before mate, stayed at the Hilton, trained at the gym that's joined onto it, fu**ing s**t gym and bet it's pricey as f**k.


 Should've said. I'm quite easy going and the chance to train with others is always good for getting tips or motivation.



swole troll said:


> Is the difference between yours and his bench as much as 80kg?
> 
> He may bench more but when you're talking the difference between 160kg and 180 - 190kg? it's not as significant as the comparison I made of a 100kg bencher vs a 180kg bencher
> 
> Sure there will be outliers but even then I don't think you're going to see someone bigger with a 1rm of 100kg than someone benching 80kg more


 No but soon he'll be doing much more, I won't be surprised if he's doing 220kg by Xmas.



swole troll said:


> But even if you like the anabolic sick **** rep range of 8 - 12 then going from benching 100kg for 3x12 to benching 120kg for 3x12 whilst eating in a caloric surplus you cannot prevent building muscle and you've gotten stronger.


 I agree with this but I don't think it's so simple to compare one person with another due to genetics.

I also do believe a bigger muscle is or should be stronger in the same person.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> IMO, it really depends how you're built. Some people can't do 1 pull up.
> 
> Should've said. I'm quite easy going and the chance to train with others is always good for getting tips or motivation.
> 
> ...


 Yea I didn't think bud, it's easy place to meet my mum for weekend her being Nottingham and where I'm living.

probably do it again in a month or so I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mickstar said:


> Alright mate how can you explain the physical differences between a powerlifter and a bodybuilder they look totally different and one lifts far more weight how is that then?


 Genetics. Also if the bodybuilder wanted to, they could change their reps and technique to lift just about on par with a powerlifter providing their tendons don't snap.

When you see bodybuilders on YouTube pumping away in their final days before comp, that ain't what they've used all year to build their weight, the weight they're using is because they're dying inside and weak as ever yet they're trying to maintain as much as possible as they diet and finally flush out as much water weight as possible.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Pretty simple mate bodybuilders train every muscle, power lifts do 3 diferent lifts total, ain't rocket science


 No they don't mate they do alot accessory work as well or they should do , all I'm saying is everyone is different and one certain style of training isn't for everyone you do need to get stronger to get bigger but saying certain numbers doesn't apply for everyone .


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mickstar said:


> Alright mate how can you explain the physical differences between a powerlifter and a bodybuilder they look totally different and one lifts far more weight how is that then?


 dan green










larry wheels










eric lilliebridge










all three of the above are powerlifters

pic of larry wheels was pre bodybuilding.

whats the main difference?

one trains for strength the other for physique

until you get to the high end levels the difference between either is going to be minimal

IFBB pros train a lot more fluffy but they are strong as s**t and on STUPID amounts of PED's

powerlifters also abuse PED's but not the same kinds

insulin playing a big roll in the fluff and pump training style as it is pumping nutrients and hyperhydrating the muscle, potentially stretching the fascia of it also

this is irrelevant for johhny s**t face taking his poxy g of gear per week

get strong in a surplus, grow.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

swole troll said:


> dan green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree mate , I'm talking about the average gym goer these guys are the elite . Eat in a surplus and grow is the only way forward


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Mickstar said:


> one certain style of training isn't for everyone you do need to get stronger to get bigger but saying certain numbers doesn't apply for everyone .


 this is true

everyone should be periodizing their training irrelevant of goals


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> dan green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last blokes a fu**ing beast, am I the only one that could pick one of those physiques it would be the last one?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> The dumbbell bench is going to have a massive carry over to barbell bench so I'm not that surprised you could lift reasonably heavy on first attempt after a year.


 Yeah, don't doubt that i could be back at impressive numbers reasonably quick.

Just not willing to risk anything.

Feeling 100% fit and injury free.

BB benching for me always stresses my shoulders.

And with the weight i know i can shift i just don't see a reason.

I'll keep it in as an extta movement on a non chest day. But I'm never going for heavy training again.

It wears (at least me) down.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Last blokes a fu**ing beast, am I the only one that could pick one of those physiques it would be the last one?


 thats eric lilliebridge

hes got the second highest raw total ever

here he is pissing about with 400kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BnVBCD3lEnQ/?hl=en%26taken-by=ericlilliebridge


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

swole troll said:


> thats eric lilliebridge
> 
> hes got the second highest raw total ever
> 
> ...


 Some fu**ing going, wouldn't of thought there was much money in powerlifting tho mate?

surely he could compete in worlds strongest man, get more exposure? More money?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Some fu**ing going, wouldn't of thought there was much money in powerlifting tho mate?
> 
> surely he could compete in worlds strongest man, get more exposure? More money?


 there is fa money in PL

strongman is in a category of its own plus its so hard on your body

but yes he would make more cash in WSM although the name is misleading, just because he is VERY strong it doesnt mean he'd do well in worlds strongest man as all he has trained for is building 3 lifts, strong man is loading, carrying, running with weight, static lifting, dynamic lifting ect


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Reading this thread has made me reliase iam s**t and weak at pressing as my bench and ohp press at fairly bad for someone my weight.

Think I need to start training for strength now the summer is over.

Which strength program is a good one to start with.?

531 or 5x5 ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Last blokes a fu**ing beast, am I the only one that could pick one of those physiques it would be the last one?


 I'd choose the other 2 but Larry Wheels would be my choice.

If I looked like Eric, I'd have even worse sleep than I have now, plus my job would be a lot more hard work, it's hard enough as it is at times when I'm 120kg or so.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mickstar said:


> Alright mate how can you explain the physical differences between a powerlifter and a bodybuilder they look totally different and one lifts far more weight how is that then?


 The look is largely down to genetics and body fat levels. Look up Mark Bell. He was a power lifter and just did a bodybuilding show.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

monkeybiker said:


> The look is largely down to genetics and body fat levels. Look up Mark Bell. He was a power lifter and just did a bodybuilding show.


 He 1 of the brothers off bigger, stronger, faster?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> Reading this thread has made me reliase iam s**t and weak at pressing as my bench and ohp press at fairly bad for someone my weight.
> 
> Think I need to start training for strength now the summer is over.
> 
> ...


 how long have you been training?

whats your body weight?

what are your squat, bench, deadlift and ohp currently at?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> He 1 of the brothers off bigger, stronger, faster?


 yes hes the one with the big bench and bald head "smelly"


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> He 1 of the brothers off bigger, stronger, faster?


 Yes, he has a YouTube channel

https://www.youtube.com/user/supertraining06


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't know because for some people it is a big deal. Some people just can't budge past 11 stone in bodyweight and 100kg is way more than 11 stone and benching your own bodyweight is impressive to the average gym rat


 You missed that I, and the person I quoted, said 100 grams, not kilograms. I do think a 100 kg bench is strong by the standards of an average man.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> lol even though a typo it reminded me of this Indian guy who must have been 6'8 and about 50kg hopping on the bench in my gym years back
> 
> and i saw him load up a 2.5kg plate and a 1.25kg plate either side of the bar
> 
> ...


 I think actually think there's an argument for the weakest/skinniest men benefiting most from strength training from a general health point of view, and this is one reason that I've stuck with weight training myself despite never going to impress anyone with strength achievements. I'm unusual here in that to an extent I train because I'm genetically bad at it, not because I'm good at it.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You missed that I, and the person I quoted, said 100 grams, not kilograms. I do think a 100 kg bench is strong by the standards of an average man.


 Oh lol


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

swole troll said:


> how long have you been training?
> 
> whats your body weight?
> 
> what are your squat, bench, deadlift and ohp currently at?


 Training on and off for years.

16st

Squat 160x 2

Dead 190x 3

Bench 104x 2

Ohp 70x 3

I hit these numbers earlier in the year before my summer cut. Iam happy with my deadlift and squat it's just my pressing that is s**t for someone who weighs 16st.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Will2309 said:


> Training on and off for years.
> 
> 16st
> 
> ...


 531 or madcows


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How much can you fellas do weighted dips with?


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

swole troll said:


> 531 or madcows


 Cheers I will have a look.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> How much can you fellas do weighted dips with?


 I'm only at 60kg, I guess I could do dips with you on my back(Purple Aki style).


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I keep dabbling with strength training myself but I know I'm not naturally strong, plus knowing my inevitable yearly cut will kill my numbers which will probably take the same time to build back up I don't see the point.

I don't think my numbers are massively bad with training for aesthetics but even I consider a 100kg bench for 1rm s**t at best :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> How much can you fellas do weighted dips with?


 I can't do dips myself body wasn't made for them guaranteed strains and injuries, stopped them long while ago.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> I can't do dips myself body wasn't made for them guaranteed strains and injuries, stopped them long while ago.


 I think I feel dips hitting my chest more than any other exercise. I've been doing them fairly often recently and have managed to go up to adding a 135lbs DB for 10 slow reps so far, feeling pretty hench TBH.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> I think I feel dips hitting my chest more than any other exercise. I've been doing them fairly often recently and have managed to go up to adding a 135lbs DB for 10 slow reps so far, feeling pretty hench TBH.


 That's good, is this after other chest work or before? Slow reps is tough

I find dips really depends on the handle width as much as it does how I position my body as to how it feels.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's good, is this after other chest work or before? Slow reps is tough
> 
> I find dips really depends on the handle width as much as it does how I position my body as to how it feels.


 I've been doing it as my first or second chest exercise. If it's second it'll be after a DB or BB press. I think the only thing that will prevent me from continuing to increase the weight is the size of the DB making getting in to position awkward. But yeah I definitely feel more pec activation with weighted dips than I do DB/BB pressing.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I think I feel dips hitting my chest more than any other exercise. I've been doing them fairly often recently and have managed to go up to adding a 135lbs DB for 10 slow reps so far, feeling pretty hench TBH.


 In my opinion dips are the king for chest, shoulders and triceps people focus so much on bench but dips are better


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I can definitely train my chest better with dips than flat barbell bench pressing but I stopped doing dips due to a niggling should injury they aggravated. Dips generally have a bad reputation for causing injuries I think, and personally I find I can work my chest as well with decline pressing.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The only thing with the heavier sets of dips is that they cause a bit of pain in my left elbow for a day or two afterwards. I'm guessing it's tendon related but it usually clears up quite quickly.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> The only thing with the heavier sets of dips is that they cause a bit of pain in my left elbow for a day or two afterwards. I'm guessing it's tendon related but it usually clears up quite quickly.


 Do you jump up onto the bars? If so, try using something to stand on instead. I get similar when using Dumbells on incline press from trying to get them into position.

Regarding the dumbell size, I prefer to use a weight training belt and then a buckle strap(tie down) looped through onto Olympic plates. I keep the plates flat against my quads high up rather than between legs.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> How much can you fellas do weighted dips with?


 50 at end of chest


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> 50 at end of chest


 50 grams bro?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Where the fcuk is stevo or have I missed him and his rep set bench for set rep rep set rep bench set set.....reps 

Bet he's tuggin one out reading all of this...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AestheticManlet said:


> 50 grams bro?


 Tonnes mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> 50 at end of chest


 My G. The heaviest DB's in my gym are 80 so I'll try building up to a set with one of them in the next 2 months when I start blasting gear.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> Where the fcuk is stevo or have I missed him and his rep set bench for set rep rep set rep bench set set.....reps
> 
> Bet he's tuggin one out reading all of this...


 I'd like to think he's learning a little photoshop so he can make a pic of a pig between my legs :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> My G. The heaviest DB's in my gym are 80 so I'll try building up to a set with one of them in the next 2 months when I start blasting gear.


 First rep is the one that decides what the fcuk is happening, if arms don't pop out with 80 your good to go.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> First rep is the one that decides what the fcuk is happening, if arms don't pop out with 80 your good to go.


 Exactly. So I'll either be gloating about dipping a DB that is taller than I am or I'll have a busted up elbow, we'll see. B)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SuperRips said:


> Where the fcuk is stevo or have I missed him and his rep set bench for set rep rep set rep bench set set.....reps
> 
> Bet he's tuggin one out reading all of this...


 I'd guess he's at work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> 32 and I'm little over 16 stone at moment


 GPC qualifying totals










A Standard is 687.5kg, B Standard is 585kg for total of 3 lifts for u100kg Open RAW.

The B Standard will need to be achieved by lifters wanting to compete at a GPC-GB British Championships
The A standard will need to be achieved by lifters wanting to compete at a GPC World or European Championships

What can you bench, dead and squat?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> GPC qualifying totals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pb bench is 200kg, pb dead is 260kg and don't even know pb squat I've probably squated less than 10 times in my life.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Matt6210

A 230SQ would get you in A cat, a 130SQ would get you in B cat and qualified for British Finals.

Easily achievable.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Huntingground said:


> @Matt6210
> 
> A 230SQ would get you in A cat, a 130SQ would get you in B cat and qualified for British Finals.
> 
> Easily achievable.


 also the pb bench was with elbow straps so probably take little off and to the form required.

no way I'd be squat 230 anytime soon, would be able to squat 130, leg press pb is 405kg


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> GPC qualifying totals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That link don't work mate - what's the gpc standards for under 83's?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Pb bench is 200kg, pb dead is 260kg and don't even know pb squat I've probably squated less than 10 times in my life.


 What do your legs look like compared to your body?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

B3NCH1 said:


> What do your legs look like compared to your body?


 Very out of proportion mate lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

B3NCH1 said:


> What do your legs look like compared to your body?


 Can actually see how small my legs are in my 200kg bench vid, had shorts on lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Can actually see how small my legs are in my 200kg bench vid, had shorts on lol


 Your legs can be described as "dainty".


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Your legs can be described as "dainty".


 Probably why my bench is so good for my Weight?

i should be a stone heavier with some quads lol

:lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 100 even as a natty is average, dependent on BW of course.
> 
> Here are the ABPU qualifying totals for natty benchers in Open class for different BWs:-
> 
> ...


 Is this for sets and reps or just a single press ?

7 whole pages before I get a mention... FFS


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Is this for sets and reps or just a single press ?
> 
> 7 whole pages before I get a mention... FFS
> 
> ...


 Well timed post bro took the attention off my pathetic legs :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Is this for sets and reps or just a single press ?
> 
> 7 whole pages before I get a mention... FFS
> 
> ...


 Catching pigs for sets and reps all day bro, all day.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Well timed post bro took the attention off my pathetic legs :thumb


 Srs question though is that table just for one rep? or sets f 8 -10 reps..

As a natty I know I'm as strong as f**k... I've always been quite freaky strong which IMO proves the genetics theory.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Catching pigs for sets and reps all day bro, all day.
> 
> View attachment 162813


 LOL nice one mate lol ... I don't do shopping.... In my day shopping was for women. How times change.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Very true.
> 
> Genetics will always determine how good you look, how much you can lift etc. I'll use myself as an example, my bench is quite poor when compared to my other lifts. My recent lifts(not my best);
> 
> ...


 Can you really do 20-25 pull-ups at your bodyweight? Is that full range?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Srs question though is that table just for one rep? or sets f 8 -10 reps..
> 
> As a natty I know I'm as strong as f**k... I've always been quite freaky strong which IMO proves the genetics theory.


 I presume 1 rep


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> I presume 1 rep


 Interesting .....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Can you really do 20-25 pull-ups at your bodyweight? Is that full range?


 Yes, I don't do half reps, I pull up as high as I physically can. I don't understand this half rep nonsense. My weight is lower at the minute as deliberately losing weight.

The trade off is that my bench press is pathetic for my weight.

When I train my back, I generally use quite a lot more weight than others in the gym.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Interesting .....


 Yeah the one you quoted is one rep, I wasn't sure if you were talking about one further back in post.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah the one you quoted is one rep, I wasn't sure if you were talking about one further back in post.


 So going of that table I should only be able to lift 140 for one rep.... Meh .... Table is wrong... I'm 48 yo natty and do that s**t for sets n reps for fun on my training days..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

big vin said:


> 100g do you mean 50kg each side or so you include the weight of the bar ?


 Big Vin's the type of guy to go to a cafe and ask if the bacon and eggs comes with eggs.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Big Vin's the type of guy to go to a cafe and ask if the bacon and eggs comes with eggs.


 I meant 100kg

Some weird people on here can't even answer a simple question


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> So going of that table I should only be able to lift 140 for one rep.... Meh .... Table is wrong... I'm 48 yo natty and do that s**t for sets n reps for fun on my training days..


 No it's to qualify for the competition I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

herc said:


> That link don't work mate - what's the gpc standards for under 83's?


 https://gpcgb.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/2018-M-Open-M1-M4-Standards-30.01.pdf

A is 617.5kg, B is 525kg. u82.5kg, RAW, opens.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> https://gpcgb.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/2018-M-Open-M1-M4-Standards-30.01.pdf
> 
> A is 617.5kg, B is 525kg. u82.5kg, RAW, opens.


 Hmm not bad - I have a total of 592.5kg at 84kg

250dl 190sq 152.5bp - working on squat atm aiming for 200+ on my next strength phase


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It was cool when I hit 2 plates, but 3 plates I was just like FUUUUCK man's a ****in animal!!!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yes, I don't do half reps, I pull up as high as I physically can. I don't understand this half rep nonsense. My weight is lower at the minute as deliberately losing weight.
> 
> The trade off is that my bench press is pathetic for my weight.
> 
> When I train my back, I generally use quite a lot more weight than others in the gym.


 That's quite impressive, I have never seen a bigger guy that can do more than 10-12.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Amazed at how few people are aware of what powerlifting really is..

I've no real interest in bodybuilding but still know it's about getting really lean, tanned, shaving your body, prancing around on stage and sucking dick to fund your GH bill


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> 50 at end of chest


 Impressive


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

100kg is an impressive benchmark. Most lifters who want to get better and don't fanny about will get there for sure.

I remember being a noob, 40kg was a struggle. Without a wobble. For 6 reps!!!

Since then I got to 120kg for 4 reps. Which isn't amazing but I've never trained for strength. I generally do 100kg for 10-12 reps. But haven't even benched in 4 months, been using dumbells I'll go back to bench once my shoulder is fully better as the movement hurts after a while at the moment.

But 100kg is decent, it's those who stay at 60kg for 5 years who baffle me. Rather see someone struggle with 50kg but steadily. Improve than do their 60kg and not even look phased and never try go heavier... Them. cu**s annoy me.

But I'd say as a noob starting out my goals were 1 plate then 2 plate bench. 2 plate seemed. Impossible as I started.

Squat was 80kg I started out at.which was more than my bodyweight so I was happy but goal. Was 100kg.managed to crack 150 for 2 before various ligament damage in my left knee.

Deadlift I started 100kg for 2 or 3. Goal was 3 plates. Managed to get to 4.5 plates as my 1rm.

I'm more happy with adding Weight to pull ups and dips tbh with you. Feel. I get more out of that in terms of size gains.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

big vin said:


> I meant 100kg
> 
> Some weird people on here can't even answer a simple question


 Yeah it includes the bar weight. 100kg would be 2x20kg plates on each side plus the 20kg bar to add up to 100. That's why it's called 2 plates a side.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> That's quite impressive, I have never seen a bigger guy that can do more than 10-12.


 I guess it's where I am a bit better than usual whereas as I said before, my bench press is poor for the effort I put in.

One thing is for sure, I don't hang at the bottom for any duration, I am up, down, up, down. The bar in the current gym has very poor knurling so I have to use 'Grizzly grabbers'(similar to straps). I'm training back tomorrow and haven't done any pull ups for a good few weeks so I'll see what I can do and will report back if I remember.



swole troll said:


> Amazed at how few people are aware of what powerlifting really is..
> 
> I've no real interest in bodybuilding but still know it's about getting really lean, tanned, shaving your body, prancing around on stage and sucking dick to fund your GH bill


 Lol, unsure why but I see it pretty much the same way.



Tomahawk said:


> Yeah it includes the bar weight. 100kg would be 2x20kg plates on each side plus the 20kg bar to add up to 100. That's why it's called 2 plates a side.


 If my training partner doesn't turn up or I'm discussing what the aim of the session is, I always count in plates, even if it's 4 n half plates or even 4 n a quarter(rare if we use quarters). It's just easier, lazy as well I guess.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> One thing is for sure, I don't hang at the bottom for any duration, I am up, down, up, down.


 Got any more tips for spicing things up in the bedroom?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Got any more tips for spicing things up in the bedroom?


 I think what you quoted were his tips for the bedroom


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Got any more tips for spicing things up in the bedroom?


 Chilli's?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think what you quoted were his tips for the bedroom


 I'm in no position to be providing tips for in the bedroom unless it's a DIY issue.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm in no position to be providing tips for in the bedroom unless it's a DIY issue.


 I'm sure sjacks can provide answers... he knows about everything else, rumour has it if your wearing an overpriced ill fitting KEK hoody your sex appeal is multiplied 10 fold!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm sure sjacks can provide answers... he knows about everything else, rumour has it if your wearing an overpriced ill fitting KEK hoody your sex appeal is multiplied 10 fold!


 New slogans,

'Body of a KEK god'

'I got KEK's appeal'


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Body of a KEK god'


 When I was a kid we used to refer to our underpants as keks.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> When I was a kid we used to refer to our underpants as keks.


 Us too.

I was actually going to think up a slogan for it.

Maybe on the jeggins, on the arse it could say, 'check the KEKs inside'


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> New slogans,
> 
> 'Body of a KEK god'
> 
> 'I got KEK's appeal'


 I'd be too scared to wear one just in case my hairline started to recede!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'd be too scared to wear one just in case my hairline started to recede!


 It's almost as if his hairline is actually trying to distance itself from the terrible designs.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> It's almost as if his hairline is actually trying to distance itself from the terrible designs.


 His hair is trying to run away from the mental head it grows from.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Big Vin's the type of guy to go to a cafe and ask if the bacon and eggs comes with eggs.


 And ask what time they stop serving the all day breakfast.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> That's quite impressive, I have never seen a bigger guy that can do more than 10-12.


 at 16 n half stone I do them wide grip pronate chins for sets and reps with a 10 kg dumbbell between my legs which takes me up over 18 stones... Yes you heard right, sets and reps :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> at 16 n half stone I do them wide grip pronate chins for sets and reps with a 10 kg dumbbell between my legs which takes me up over 18 stones... Yes you heard right, sets and reps :thumbup1:


 You're THE man Steve. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're THE man Steve. :thumb


 I don;t get the big deal mate, its just part of my routine. He's right though, you don't see many of the bigger lads doing chins. They are pretty easy when your built like a racing snake and 12 stones wet through.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don;t get the big deal mate, its just part of my routine. He's right though, you don't see many of the bigger lads doing chins. They are pretty easy when your built like a racing snake and 12 stones wet through.


 IMO, not many people train HARD, they just think that they do and when there's no results they up the dose.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> at 16 n half stone I do them wide grip pronate chins for sets and reps with a 10 kg dumbbell between my legs which takes me up over 18 stones... Yes you heard right, sets and reps :thumbup1:


 Have you ever done bench press or do you not bother?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Have you ever done bench press or do you not bother?


 Yeah I've tried it... Pretty mediocre mate...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> I can remember 3 plates a side for reps being a nice bench mark, as a young lad I can remember looking at blokes benching 3 plates a side like gods.
> 
> when I benched 200kg for a rep I was honestly buzzing still for few days after it lol.
> 
> ...


 Sorry but the last shower comment made me laugh out loud. Good effort tho. Is it a frequent thing now , gone above?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don;t get the big deal mate, its just part of my routine. He's right though, you don't see many of the bigger lads doing chins. They are pretty easy when your built like a racing snake and 12 stones wet through.


 when i used to do weighted chins i did 5 reps with 25kg-30kg chained to me at 90kg bodyweight.

problem is dead hanging with that kind of weight really does stress your tendons over time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

The heaviest I went to on bench press was 120kg. But that was stronger than most in a chain gym.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Off to the gym ....


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> IMO, not many people train HARD, they just think that they do and when there's no results they up the dose.


 How can a person know if they are training hard or not? If everyone thinks they do, then nobody can ever be sure...

Sounds silly, but what what would you tell someone who wanted to be sure they are training hard enough?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> How can a person know if they are training hard or not? If everyone thinks they do, then nobody can ever be sure...
> 
> Sounds silly, but what what would you tell someone who wanted to be sure they are training hard enough?


 If you don't know if your training hard enough or not

your not training hard enough.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> If you don't know if your training hard enough or not
> 
> that means your not training hard enough.


 Lol. You are not following what Im saying.

According to you, a person who thinks maybe they are not training hard enough, is not training hard enough.

According to @BLUE(UK), a person who thinks they are training hard enough, is not training hard enough.

So putting the two together, nobody is ever training hard enough.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> Lol. You are not following what Im saying.
> 
> According to you, a person who thinks maybe they are not training hard enough, is not training hard enough.
> 
> ...


 It's hard to follow anything your saying mate your two sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> It's hard to follow anything your saying mate your two sandwiches short of a picnic.


 You struggle to understand basic English and blame me for it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> You struggle to understand basic English and blame me for it.


 If your results are s**t you're not training hard enough :rolleye11:

Training balls to the wall = bad head, dizziness, noes bleeds, feeling like throwing up, or really throwing up then you're there. If you can hit all these symptoms in one session well done. You will be as big as a house in no time. 

I trained last week and gave myself a nose bleed while benching... reps and sets bro

Just finished training today and have a banging head, at one point thought I was going to pass out... dizzy as f**k due to oxygen debt to the brain...

I trained the time before that and had to go outside as I thought I was going to spew ...I hate it when that happens when doing legs...

Its all down to how hard you want to push yourself..

I ****in love it lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> How can a person know if they are training hard or not? If everyone thinks they do, then nobody can ever be sure...
> 
> Sounds silly, but what what would you tell someone who wanted to be sure they are training hard enough?


 Do you know what makes me stop during a set? rarely is it the 'burn', not even the fact that I have hit my golden number of reps but the fact that th wrong muscles are being recruited due to the muscles I am working are twisting. Ask yourself, if I put a gun to your head and said 3 more reps or you get it, would you do more reps? If you are honest, you'll say yes. At this point, ask yourself, are you a pretender or @The-Real-Deal ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> If your results are s**t you're not training hard enough :rolleye11:
> 
> Training balls to the wall = bad head, dizziness, noes bleeds, feeling like throwing up, or really throwing up then you're there. If you can hit all these symptoms in one session well done. You will be as big as a house in no time.
> 
> ...


 Haha, doing 3 sets of 20 with 140kg barbell squats had me do almost all these(not the nose bleed) and to go outside means having to go downstairs so fcuk that!! Haha.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you know what makes me stop during a set? rarely is it the 'burn', not even the fact that I have hit my golden number of reps but the fact that th wrong muscles are being recruited due to the muscles I am working are twisting. Ask yourself, if I put a gun to your head and said 3 more reps or you get it, would you do more reps? If you are honest, you'll say yes. At this point, ask yourself, are you a pretender or @The-Real-Deal ?


 I dunno, I'm with you on legs, but for upper body it's never that dramatic for me. If I'm doing a set to failure I keep going until it just won't go anymore. After that there isn't really much negotiation.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I dunno, I'm with you on legs, *but for upper body it's never that dramatic for me. If I'm doing a set to failure I keep going until it just won't go anymore.* After that there isn't really much negotiation.


 Above bold = you ain't training hard -intensely- enough. You have the incorrect weight for your target rep range. The last couple of reps in your last set should have the eyes popping out of your head with effort. Chucking them 5s up n down until you cant do it no more isn't body building, its cross fit ! Get some weight on the bar and punish yourself. Tax the system tear down the muscle create the hormonal environment for growth.

The human body strives for homeostasis you need to keep on fu**ing with it and you will trigger the growth response to cope with the additional stresses and work load. To truly grow you need to keep fu**ing yourself up in the gym in terms of muscle damage. Doing the same s**t day in and day out while training = homeostasis.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> I dunno, I'm with you on legs, but for upper body it's never that dramatic for me. *If I'm doing a set to failure I keep going until it just won't go anymore*. After that there isn't really much negotiation.


 Not being funny but comments like this make me think you're not setting about it aggressively. When I am about to lift, there is nothing in my mind except rage, I am almost as angry as I can be(even just thinking about what I think right now as I type, I can feel it building up, that is how easy I switch it on/off). I HAVE to laugh and joke between sets to calm down. If you met my training partner, you'd wonder WTF this nutjob is thinking. My heart rate goes through the roof, I once wore a HR monitor and it was almost 200BPM and I hadn't even lifted the bar.

With this in mind, it takes time to get to this level, even when I 'go easy' I aint. I simply cannot go 'easy'. Also you can burn out if you don't learn to control it and use it to your advantage rather than disadvantage(go too far and you'll fail anyway).

On higher reps, don't even think about the lift, just the number. Lets say 15 reps on dips. Jump on and start repping but at the same time you want to be psyching yourself up so you get to 7/8 and it's building but by 10 the feeling of invincibility and ease comes over you with the realisation of it almost making you laugh....15, at this point my training partner is thinking 'fcuk, I gotta beat this!!' 16...17.......18 motherfcuker!! Crush his spirit.

Once I was doing seated calf raises, had 3 plates on(most other users in the gym) only go up to 2 plates and my training partner said, 15 reps. I asked, 15? 25 maybe....he looked crushed as he is trying to match it. I was psyching up at 20 and could feel nothing, I got to 25 and I could see on his face, thinking this is gonna be hard but within reach. At this point I was digging deep and kept going to 38 reps. He admitted there and then that he cannot reach that no matter what he does or takes.

There is no 'keep going until it won't go anymore', that is just a usual run of the mill session. The above is what I strive for, you don't hit it every single time but for me it is most days unless I am proper worn out.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@Tomahawk go hard or go home biatch


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think one of the main issues is when folk watch YouTube and believe half what the pro's are saying. Yes, feel the muscle working but you really have to hit it hard rather than 'pump n sculpture' it. The pros have done their hard work and the vids are mostly on the run up to comp when they're bollocksed, they ain't gonna be maxing a deadlift or suchlike. Lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Okay thanks for the insight, @BLUE(UK) and @The-Real-Deal, much appreciated.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Okay thanks for the insight, @BLUE(UK) and @The-Real-Deal, much appreciated.


 Don't take it as a personal criticism as for all we know you could already going balls out.

If a few people read my posts and re-evaluate their efforts and gain more muscle and/or strength then it was worth my while posting. :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

few points:

* progression matters more than failure 
* ive never seen anyone that isnt an equipped lifter on gear have a nose bleed during a bench press
* training to failure every single session on every single set is daft 
* id say most people DO train hard enough as that is the fun part, diet and patience is what sucks, genetics is usually the biggest factor in peoples results
* to reiterate and delve further into point number 3 if you go to failure on squats and deadlifts intentionally every single set you will get injured and you are leaving progress on the table due to CNS fatigue making future sessions less effective as you will be considerably weaker enhanced or not.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> few points:
> 
> * progression matters more than failure
> * ive never seen anyone that isnt an equipped lifter on gear have a nose bleed during a bench press
> ...


 Whilst I agree with what you're saying, your post will only help advanced lifter who are already training 'hard' anyway. Those who aren't getting results due to poor training are most likely going to use your list as excuses, just like when they spout the usual 'Kai says to stimulate not annihilate the muscles' and continue to get a nice little burn in their biceps.

Sometimes you have to tailor the post to the audience.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

swole troll said:


> few points:
> 
> * progression matters more than failure
> 
> ...


 ^I was about to make these three points. Properly pushing yourself and always reaching failure are different things.

There was a recent meta-analysis that IIRC concluded that sets of 6+ reps getting within about 3 reps if TRUE failure is considered enough for optimal hypertrophy. I aim to stop sets on main lifts with one or two more reps possible (reps in reserve) but do sometimes hit failure so I know I'm getting this about right. Accessory lifts I aim for 1 or 0 RIR.

I can't remember the full details but there was a recent study showing lots of people don't get anywhere near true failure though. They got a load of people who train to say what weight they could lift for 10 reps, then really pushed them to see what they could actually do. Some people got silly numbers like 20 reps!

The bottom line for me is if you're progressing then your training intensity must be about right. If you aren't then not training hard enough is one of the possible causes, as is under-recovery caused by training 'too hard'.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^I was about to make these three points. Properly pushing yourself and always reaching failure are different things.
> 
> There was a recent meta-analysis that IIRC concluded that sets of 6+ reps getting within about 3 reps if TRUE failure is considered enough for optimal hypertrophy. I aim to stop sets on main lifts with one or two more reps possible (reps in reserve) but do sometimes hit failure so I know I'm getting this about right. Accessory lifts I aim for 1 or 0 RIR.
> 
> ...


 This leaves the question of 'what is true failure?'

How does anyone know what true failure is? True failure will change on depending on too many factors and with that in mind, how can one know if they're 3 reps from failure? Is it 3 reps from the best set to true failure you've ever done or is it 3 reps from today's failure?

In my opinion it leaves too many questions.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This leaves the question of 'what is true failure?'
> 
> How does anyone know what true failure is? True failure will change on depending on too many factors and with that in mind, how can one know if they're 3 reps from failure? Is it 3 reps from the best set to true failure you've ever done or is it 3 reps from today's failure?
> 
> In my opinion it leaves too many questions.


 People learn what true failure is by doing pretty much what you described above. I would struggle to judge 3 from failure too which is why I go for 1 or 2. This is judgement based on experience and not what I'd suggest for a beginner. As I said, I do get it wrong sometimes which is why I'm fairly confident I'm not too far off.

There is a small distinction being technical failure and what might be considered absolute failure, with the former being where proper form breaks down and the latter being more like anything possible to get the weight to the end position. The latter isn't a good idea due to not actually training the muscles you intended (as these presumably have reached failure), and injury risk.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just watched the following video which discusses the proximity to failure needed for hypertrophy meta-analysis I referred to above, by showing some summary points from a MASS arricle.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Mickstar said:


> I agree mate , I'm talking about the average gym goer these guys are the elite . Eat in a surplus and grow is the only way forward


 Half the folk on here dont look like they even train though so how can you tell if they even are bodybuilders or powerlifters except from what they tell you


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

The Warrior said:


> Half the folk on here dont look like they even train though so how can you tell if they even are bodybuilders or powerlifters except from what they tell you


 Yeah maybe they do or maybe they don't mate , I only listen to advice that I feel sounds right alot of the stuff on here I wouldn't listen 2 but thats where we choose what to take in, I do feel if someone new to training listened in sometimes they would struggle with some of it get mislead. I would never just take advice from one person id do my research and het other opinions then make my mind up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Tomahawk

Tonight, I did a single set of pull ups(wide grip) for 20 reps, I weighed myself before I got dressed for the gym, 120kg(I am losing weight for my holiday). TBH I think that i had been overthinking them today and put un-needed pressure upon myself(happens often if I think too much). It's not bad for saying that I haven't done any pull ups for a few weeks, I do think that if I wanted to concentrate on them I'd get my numbers a bit higher but lately I have been enjoying doing rowng exercises so that has kinda taken priority....and ensuring that I stay ahead of my training partner. :beer:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> few points:
> 
> * progression matters more than failure
> ** ive never seen anyone that isnt an equipped lifter on gear have a nose bleed during a bench press*
> ...


 They obviously not trying hard enough lol



Ultrasonic said:


> ^I was about to make these three points. Properly pushing yourself and always reaching failure are different things.
> 
> There was a recent meta-analysis that IIRC concluded that sets of 6+ reps getting within about 3 reps if TRUE failure is considered enough for optimal hypertrophy. I aim to stop sets on main lifts with one or two more reps possible (reps in reserve) but do sometimes hit failure so I know I'm getting this about right. Accessory lifts I aim for 1 or 0 RIR.
> 
> ...





BLUE(UK) said:


> This leaves the question of 'what is true failure?'
> 
> How does anyone know what true failure is? True failure will change on depending on too many factors and with that in mind, how can one know if they're 3 reps from failure? Is it 3 reps from the best set to true failure you've ever done or is it 3 reps from today's failure?
> 
> In my opinion it leaves too many questions.


 I don't know at what point the training to absolute failure came into the debate, that said to train to absolute failure is a pretty difficult thing to do as you have 3 phases of strength. 1) Concentric Lifting Phase (Weakest) 2) Isometric static Phase (Second Strongest) 3), Eccentric Lowering Phase (Strongest). To go to true failure you must exhaust all 3 phases which is very difficult to do, especially without a training partner to lift the weight and let you lower it until there is no control left and the weight just drops via gravity..

Training to partial failure is something I do periodically. I would then throw some forced negatives in wherever possible (and safe to do so).. To do this every session is counter productive as the body wont cope. I find if you have the correct weight on the bar; through experience I can judge my last set to a rep before concentric failure. I have done this through years of lifting I have pushed on until I have actually failed to get that last rep.. Over years of training when you have done this a few times you get to know that feeling of... if I go for one more I will fail.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I don't know at what point the training to absolute failure came into the debate, that said to train to absolute failure is a pretty difficult thing to do as you have 3 phases of strength. 1) Concentric Lifting Phase (Weakest) 2) Isometric static Phase (Second Strongest) 3), Eccentric Lowering Phase (Strongest). To go to true failure you must exhaust all 3 phases which is very difficult to do, especially without a training partner to lift the weight and let you lower it until there is no control left and the weight just drops via gravity..
> 
> Training to partial failure is something I do periodically. I would then throw some forced negatives in wherever possible (and safe to do so).. To do this every session is counter productive as the body wont cope. I find if you have the correct weight on the bar; through experience I can judge my last set to a rep before concentric failure. I have done this through years of lifting I have pushed on until I have actually failed to get that last rep.. Over years of training when you have done this a few times you get to know that feeling of... if I go for one more I will fail.


 Good point about the distinction between concentric and eccentric failure. I was referring to concentric failure above, which is what the research data I'm aware of relates to.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

swole troll said:


> dan green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What about just johnny s**t face who is natural? Is it even more crucial to build strength?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> What about just johnny s**t face who is natural? Is it even more crucial to build strength?


 I'd say so, just pumping your weights ain't gonna do much at all IMO. Progression stalls very fast.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> What about just johnny s**t face who is natural? Is it even more crucial to build strength?


 as @BLUE(UK) said above

id say its even more relevant when you are not unnaturally anabolic

things everyone should be aiming for but as a natural even more vital:

* heavy focus on progressive overload / increasing the total tonnage as frequently as possible

* exercise selection focused more so to heavy compounds

* high frequency training, once per week is daft as a natural as you dont have enhanced protein synthesis on your side, 48-72hr post wo that muscle group is ready to go again and any rest beyond that is leaving potential gains on the table

like i said everyone can benefit from the above but as someone that has spent a good amount of years training natural and more so enhanced i can firmly say (its obvious really) but training on gear has a bigger margin for error as you are so much more anabolic round the clock

bro splits work enhanced because the hormones are extending the MPS window, like i said above as a natural you got 72hrs at best and if youre not already training your chest again you are literally wasting time that could be spent breaking down and rebuilding new stronger muscle

as a natural you shouldnt be focused on leg extensions, get your squats and deadlifts in, leg press and RDLs then go home, you dont need to worry about fluff and pump as much, without the unnatural glycogen retention and again increased anabolism its offering minimal return on investment of time and recovery to be fluffing about with leg extensions

all naturals would get best results with the highest frequency possible and the ones that do make great gains doing body part splits i believe would make better progress on a higher frequency approach, its just a good, better, best scenario

id say i lost a good year or 2 of progress training low freq as a natty when i new to lifting, soon as i started getting my squat up 3x per week, i started to see decent results in my leg growth


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

swole troll said:


> as @BLUE(UK) said above
> 
> id say its even more relevant when you are not unnaturally anabolic
> 
> ...


 101% every word is to true and tested.

My best version is coming up since i have removed all the unnecessary exercises and 80% of my workout revolves around core lifts. From the past one year or so, doing 531 with a PPL version and adding not less not more accessory work and growing just fine.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Went gym before and did 100kg for 1 rep. Hardcore.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Went gym before and did 100kg for 1 rep. Hardcore.


 First its 100kg then next month it's 200kg


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> First its 100kg then next month it's 200kg


 Next week.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Who's this pussy? I'm bigger than him:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Who's this pussy? I'm bigger than him:


 He's currently peaking to bench 100kg in a bench only meet


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

swole troll said:


> He's currently peaking to bench 100kg in a bench only meet


 I'm not sure he'll ever manage that. Best of luck to him though.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> Next week.


 Doubt it mate. You'll have to jump on creatine for that sort of wishfull thinking


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Can actually see how small my legs are in my 200kg bench vid, had shorts on lol


 tbh that looks ridiculous and like most gym goers today. Get your skinny jeans on lad


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Never benched near 100kg myself. See plenty of guys managing in the gyms. :boohoo:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i believe would make better progress on a higher frequency approach, its just a good, better, best scenario
> 
> id say i lost a good year or 2 of progress training low freq as a natty when i new to lifting, soon as i started getting my squat up 3x per week, i started to see decent results in my leg growth


 I am natural and strongly disagree. If you can do squats 3 X a week you ain't working hard enough. 2 x per week is ample when done with the right weight and intensity, training again before you are fully recovered hinders gains.. If you keep picking a scab it wont heal! You contradict yourself by saying hit the muscle up to 72 hrs recovery time, yet there are only 168 hrs in a week, 3 x 72 = 216 hrs. training legs properly every 48 hrs (3x per week) 144 hrs is not sustainable natty.... Well not if you want to maximise gains..

You grow when you are out of the gym and resting. Are you fully recovered on the second day or even the third after a heavy intense leg day? I would say not. I will back this up by using Doms as an example. on the second and sometimes third day after training, Doms are generally much worse on these days simply because the body is telling you it needs to heal.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I am natural and strongly disagree. If you can do squats 3 X a week you ain't working hard enough. 2 x per week is ample when done with the right weight and intensity, training again before you are fully recovered hinders gains.. If you keep picking a scab it wont heal! You contradict yourself by saying hit the muscle up to 72 hrs recovery time there are only 168 hrs in a week, 3 x 72 = 216 hrs. training legs properly every 48 hrs (3x per week) 144 hrs is not sustainable natty.... Well not if you want to maximise gains..
> 
> You grow when you are out of the gym and resting. Are you fully recovered on the second day or even the third after a heavy intense leg day? I would say not. I will back this up by using Doms as an example. on the second and sometimes third day after training, Doms are generally much worse on these days simply because the body is telling you it needs to heal.


 for a newer lifter you will make the best progress squatting 3x per week, take two twins, as close as genetically identical as possible, one squats x3 per week the other twice per week but he does loads of leg presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises and all the other fluff thrown into a 'leg day'

they both follow a micro load principle (1.25kg either side of the bar each workout)

within 3 months the first twin has added almost 100kg to his squat whilst the leg day brah even training an upper lower x2 per week has only added 65kg to his squat and if there is another chump doing once per week freq hes added 32.5kg, who has the biggest legs? all things being equal (diet, sleep and their genetics already are)

and if you cant squat 3x per week as a noob your sleep or diet is s**t as there has been programs written by bill star and mark rippetoe following this progression successfully ran by thousands.

I said 48-72hrs so x2 per week for a very advanced natural lifter and even then there has been naturals running the Bulgarian method which consists of squatting 5-6x per week up to a training max and this program is specifically designed for advanced lifters because they need to have their form locked down

you can also take into consideration a lighter recovery day to still practice and perfect the movement which would make up a mid week session totaling 3 sessions for an advanced lifter.

Lastly DOMs would actually reduce from a higher frequency approach 
its most common and severe in those that run a 1x per week frequency which to be perfectly frank is the easiest style of training, squatting and deadlifting multiple times per week is hard

the last program i ran was to squat, bench and do pull downs on the monday
deadlift, 6" block pulls, over head press and rows on tuesday,
wednesday off and then repeat for thursday and friday
physically and mentally more draining than any bro split where youre only really pushing yourself what twice per week at most? upper body stuff is fun not hard, no chest workout irrelevant of how many bench drop sets you do is going to have you on the verge of puking

all boils down to what works for the individual and "works" doesn't mean is the most efficient and effective way of working

training adherence is the biggest part of any program and squatting and deadlifting multiple times per week is certainly not for everyone so when i say what works i mean that the trainee actually trains!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Bolix .. utter bolix mate, nice story though. Doms was used as a marker to let you know how the body recovers... Yes doms diminished to almost zero with consistent training however the healing process remains irrespective of doms...When you don't have doms the healing process is still there over the same periods of time.

Okay so if it boils down to what works for the "individual" why did you're analogy consist of twins who are genetically similar and give them different regimes, then hypercritically state 3 x per week is better* "FOR A NEW LIFTER"* FFS ...Goal posts changed... Then you say throw in a light day, who said anything about once a week...!!! etc etc etc, there are holes riddled throughout the story you posted!

We are talking about building muscle mass. If you train even on a light day when you are not healed you are tearing down an already damaged muscle thus tearing it down further... You are now hindering growth! Or over training...!! Trust me when it comes to training natural and building muscle I know what I'm talking about. I know the frequency, I know the rep range, I know the intensity and effort needed. Listen to your body it will tel you when you are ready to hit the gym, let it heal before tearing down the muscle again.

You can drop names or read as many article as you like the fact remains, the body repairs itself that bit bigger and that bit stronger every time you damage the muscle. Let it heal and only then hit it again. its that simple.

Resistance training is catabolic, it is a necessary evil to create the conditions for growth. If your in the gym all of the time you ain't growing


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

My legs grew a lot squatting 3x a week on a 5x5 programme. Look at those Olympic track cyclists, they aren't going balls deep once a week they are doing it 5 times a week and a lot of those guys have huge legs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am assisted and pretty advanced so I find my recovery times can be ridiculous when I'm maxing out. Indeed, I will bench once a week but SQ and DL on alternate weeks. I have 7 weeks to comp so weights are getting heavier (280+ on SQ/DL, 155+ on BP) so I will be scheduling my training as stated.

I am older though so this may be a factor too (44yo).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The-Real-Deal said:


> Bolix .. utter bolix mate, nice story though. Doms was used as a marker to let you know how the body recovers... Yes doms diminished to almost zero with consistent training however the healing process remains irrespective of doms...When you don't have doms the healing process is still there over the same periods of time.


 What @swole troll said regarding DOMS was right. Higher frequency training improves the body's recovery capabilities. DOMS are also a pretty poor gauge of recovery, particularly of the actual muscle, with exercise performance at the next workout being far better.

On the general training frequency question I think for most natural lifters a minimum of twice per week makes sense, both mechanistically from a stimulating MPS point of view, and probably more importantly just in terms of how to get enough sets at a meaningful intensity (volume) in per week. If I tried to do all my weekly sets for a body part in a single workout I'd be shot in terms of meaningful work capacity long before I was done, so that the later sets would likely be achieving nothing, vs stopping sooner and coming back afresh on a different day.

When you start debating twice per week vs all the higher frequency options I think this comes down to individuals experimenting to see what works best for them, and is a very complicated question given all the options, including the possibility to mix up some harder sessions with some easier ones. For absolute beginners learning the major compound lifts, an additional reason for higher frequency approaches is to help them learn the appropriate movement patterns and this was part of the thinking behind the up to 3 times per week approach of Starting Strength (and by extension I suspect Stronglifts).


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll just add that anyone wanting to experiment with comparing different training frequencies should do so without increasing the total number of sets per week per body part i.e. just split the current workload across more workouts.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not being funny but comments like this make me think you're not setting about it aggressively. When I am about to lift, there is nothing in my mind except rage, I am almost as angry as I can be(even just thinking about what I think right now as I type, I can feel it building up, that is how easy I switch it on/off). I HAVE to laugh and joke between sets to calm down. If you met my training partner, you'd wonder WTF this nutjob is thinking. My heart rate goes through the roof, I once wore a HR monitor and it was almost 200BPM and I hadn't even lifted the bar.
> 
> With this in mind, it takes time to get to this level, even when I 'go easy' I aint. I simply cannot go 'easy'. Also you can burn out if you don't learn to control it and use it to your advantage rather than disadvantage(go too far and you'll fail anyway).
> 
> ...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> What @swole troll said regarding DOMS was right. Higher frequency training improves the body's recovery capabilities. DOMS are also a pretty poor gauge of recovery, particularly of the actual muscle, with exercise performance at the next workout being far better.
> 
> On the general training frequency question I think for most natural lifters a minimum of twice per week makes sense, both mechanistically from a stimulating MPS point of view, and probably more importantly just in terms of how to get enough sets at a meaningful intensity (volume) in per week. If I tried to do all my weekly sets for a body part in a single workout I'd be shot in terms of meaningful work capacity long before I was done, so that the later sets would likely be achieving nothing, vs stopping sooner and coming back afresh on a different day.
> 
> When you start debating twice per week vs all the higher frequency options I think this comes down to individuals experimenting to see what works best for them, and is a very complicated question given all the options, including the possibility to mix up some harder sessions with some easier ones. For absolute beginners learning the major compound lifts, an additional reason for higher frequency approaches is to help them learn the appropriate movement patterns and this was part of the thinking behind the up to 3 times per week approach of Starting Strength (and by extension I suspect Stronglifts).


 NOPE if you pick a scab which takes exactly 7 days to heal it wont heal, listen to your body, i dont care what scientists and studies say etc etc etc etc etc etc

I agree with what you;re saying however even for the advanced natural lifter on here I still think there is room at least for periods of the year where they are hitting a muscle group 3x per week and to base it off of soreness is foolish.

once per week is sub optimal for naturals of all levels.

if we are just throwing the whole muscle protein synthesis argument out the window which is study proven to be 48 - 72 hrs tops in natural lifters then where do we draw the line?

if were saying that you can train 1 hour really hard once every 7 days then why not 2 hours once every 14 days or 4 hours once a month or 52 hours once per year

why... because muscle protein synthesis matters so why do we get near to what is optimal and then say oh actually ill just leave it an arbitrary amount of time based off how much volume i did on my legs in one session


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

^Don't think you meant to quote me there @swole troll?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> ^Don't think you meant to quote me there @swole troll?


 no i did but i kind of went off on a tangent

"NOPE if you pick a scab which takes exactly 7 days to heal it wont heal, listen to your body, i dont care what scientists and studies say etc etc etc etc etc etc

I agree with what you;re saying however even for the advanced natural lifter on here I still think there is room at least for periods of the year where they are hitting a muscle group 3x per week and to base it off of soreness is foolish."

these were the 2 bits that were relevant to your post

i largely agree with what you say, 2x per week for most of the year minimum, i just think that many advanced naturals could still benefit from some added movement practice to get X lift up by training it 3x per week.

the rest of what i posted was just public rambling so people can see why I think once per week for naturals is daft


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW I train with a mix of 2 and 3 times per week for different body parts. Legs I actually train twice per week, partly as upper body training is a higher priority for me. If I really wanted to prioritise legs I would experiment with training them three times per week and there was a point 2-3 years ago where I was squating every other day for a while (with intensities of successive workouts varying with a pattern something like 4x8, 4x4, 4x8, 4x15, and then back to the start again).


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll just add that anyone wanting to experiment with comparing different training frequencies should do so without increasing the total number of sets per week per body part i.e. just split the current workload across more workouts.


 6.8 reps per day over 7 days. LOL


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> What @swole troll said regarding DOMS was right. Higher frequency training improves the body's recovery capabilities. DOMS are also a pretty poor gauge of recovery, particularly of the actual muscle, with exercise performance at the next workout being far better.
> 
> On the general training frequency question I think for most natural lifters a minimum of twice per week makes sense, both mechanistically from a stimulating MPS point of view, and probably more importantly just in terms of how to get enough sets at a meaningful intensity (volume) in per week. If I tried to do all my weekly sets for a body part in a single workout I'd be shot in terms of meaningful work capacity long before I was done, so that the later sets would likely be achieving nothing, vs stopping sooner and coming back afresh on a different day.
> 
> When you start debating twice per week vs all the higher frequency options I think this comes down to individuals experimenting to see what works best for them, and is a very complicated question given all the options, including the possibility to mix up some harder sessions with some easier ones. For absolute beginners learning the major compound lifts, an additional reason for higher frequency approaches is to help them learn the appropriate movement patterns and this was part of the thinking behind the up to 3 times per week approach of Starting Strength (and by extension I suspect Stronglifts).


 I agree and after 8 years of training it's taken me this long to realise that doing 12 to 15 sets on one muscle group, the final third of the session, the muscle group is too exhausted to lift a heavy enough weight in order for it to be under any real load. Like you say it's best come back 2 or 3 days later and finish where you left off but using a decent weight


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The-Real-Deal said:


> 6.8 reps per day over 7 days. LOL


 

What I was getting at was you have for example people doing a bro-split try to do the same high volume routines they normally do twice per week rather than once, find they can't cope, and then conclude higher frequency training is pants.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Iv trained a same body part almost every day and iv trained a body part just once a week. I got most results from training the same body part 2 to 3 times a week. 2 if my training was intense and 3 if my workouts were short


----------



## PhilJ56 (Jun 24, 2019)

I've recently started a Push/Pull workout, M/W/F push and T/T pull then alternate each week. My gains went stagnant on a bro split after a while but since I've switched programmes I've started gaining again. My recovery feels fine, which I was sceptical about after upping the frequency.

On topic though, I was chuffed to bits when I first did 100kg


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss (May 14, 2019)

I could bench 100 kg for 2 after 3 months


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> I could bench 100 kg for 2 after 3 months


 Took me 6 months to bench 60kg.

Took me another 2 years to bench 100kg.

Took me another 3 years to bench 140kg.

3 years later I'm benching 180kg for 3 reps and its getting really hard to up the weight now. Could probably get 190kg for a rep but I wouldn't risk it. 200kg is my next milestone.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

PsychedUp said:


> Took me 6 months to bench 60kg.
> 
> Took me another 2 years to bench 100kg.
> 
> ...


 Dedication and perseverance thumbs up fella


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Jay500 said:


> Dedication and perseverance thumbs up fella


 Thanks lad. My point is that some people get strong fast, others don't. It took me years of consistency.

Back when I was benching 70kg or so, the thought of being able to bench 180kg was incomprehensible. Or even 140kg for that matter.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

PsychedUp said:


> Thanks lad. My point is that some people get strong fast, others don't. It took me years of consistency.
> 
> Back when I was benching 70kg or so, the thought of being able to bench 180kg was incomprehensible. Or even 140kg for that matter.


 I'm with you mate. I'm not naturally strong one bit. Not been back in the gym long but 100kg bench is my first milestone as it is for many others. And my goal is to hit it by Xmas, even just a single rep. I think my max in the past was around 80kg.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

rbduk said:


> I'm with you mate. I'm not naturally strong one bit. Not been back in the gym long but 100kg bench is my first milestone as it is for many others. And my goal is to hit it by Xmas, even just a single rep. I think my max in the past was around 80kg.


 @rbduk fu**ing hell bro you look like your benching heavier that , I'm surprised honestly... fly over mine one weekend and come do a chest /tri session with me show you how to soon get that bench up fella


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jay500 said:


> @rbduk fu**ing hell bro you look like your benching heavier that , I'm surprised honestly... fly over mine one weekend and come do a chest /tri session with me show you how to soon get that bench up fella


 I'll take you up on that pal, I know a lot of it is mind over matter!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jay500 said:


> @rbduk fu**ing hell bro you look like your benching heavier that , I'm surprised honestly... fly over mine one weekend and come do a chest /tri session with me show you how to soon get that bench up fella


 You just wanna T-Bag him.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You just wanna T-Bag him.


 Nah he wants to get me big enough to come t bag you ya bollox


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Nah he wants to get me big enough to come t bag you ya bollox


 Ha, I'm surprised you can even DREAM of being big enough.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I T- Bagged Kelly last night when she was sleeping, mouth wide open and just the hint of a faint snore and thought what the feck. It was really funny when she woke spluttering with a large hairy nut in her mouth...It went down quite well in the end :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I T- Bagged Kelly last night when she was sleeping, mouth wide open and just the hint of a faint snore and thought what the feck. It was really funny when she woke spluttering with a large hairy nut in her mouth...It went down quite well in the end :lol: :thumbup1:


 You could at least be a gent and shave your balls


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I T- Bagged Kelly last night when she was sleeping, mouth wide open and just the hint of a faint snore and thought what the feck. It was really funny when she woke spluttering with a large hairy nut in her mouth...It went down quite well in the end :lol: :thumbup1:


 @AncientOldBloke would say it's R Kelly. :whistling:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @AncientOldBloke would say it's R Kelly. :whistling:


 Sorry, I haven't read any of the previous posts.

Was I mentioned cos I iz black? And who is this R Kelly fellow anyway? Whatever he's done. he should've gotten hisself a proppa lawyer


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Sorry, I haven't read any of the previous posts.
> 
> Was I mentioned cos I iz black? And who is this R Kelly fellow anyway? Whatever he's done. he should've gotten hisself a proppa lawyer


 It wasn't him


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

rbduk said:


> It wasn't him


 Isn't that a song?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

its our kelly and hes a she


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The-Real-Deal said:


> its our kelly and hes a she


 But @AncientOldBloke says Aar Kelly.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I can do 140 for sets and reps, honest


 Since I posted this I did sets working up to 140 for 5 quite a few times. Been on a trt cruise so and cannot do it atm


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Since I read this thread's title I've made it my personal goal to bench 25kg for 4 reps. Cos it says in the title that 100kg is a cool figure.

Then my life's work is complete.

Brahs be mirin, yo!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

The-Real-Deal said:


> its our kelly and hes a she


 And you hastened to explain that because?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But @AncientOldBloke says Aar Kelly.


 Learned it off Ar Cilla when she was a Blind Date presentress.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Learned it off Ar Cilla when she was a Blind Date presentress.


 f**k me you really are ancient infact your a fu**ing relic


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay500 said:


> f**k me you really are ancient infact your a fu**ing relic


 I can go back in depth and detail even further than Cilla.

So why do I look the way I look? Cos I picked the right parents. That allows me a lot of latitude on lessening the ravages of many years of late nights, booze, coke and whores.

Who the fvck is The Highlander? I was around long before his dad met his mom for those 5 minutes that was their entire relationship.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I can go back in depth and detail even further than Cilla.
> 
> So why do I look the way I look? Cos I picked the right parents. That allows me a lot of latitude on lessening the ravages of many years of late nights, booze, coke and whores.
> 
> Who the fvck is The Highlander? I was around long before his dad met his mom for those 5 minutes that was their entire relationship.


 Yeah yeah chuck the gene pool in my face but .... life's going catch up to you bro I have loads of black mates and one looked about 18 when he was 40 everyone of them looked a lot lot younger than there days , and yeah I was jealous but then I figured it out you get robbed on middle aged , black guys go from looking in there early 20's to looking 90 over night , you get about 5 minutes looking middle ages then you look like old men ... true story that bro my black mates who looked 20 years younger than me now look 20 years older than me


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss (May 14, 2019)

PsychedUp said:


> Took me 6 months to bench 60kg.
> 
> Took me another 2 years to bench 100kg.
> 
> ...


 To Be fair I do stone work / and tiling sometimes I use monster slabs which are 40-50 kg so I lift at work already which probably helped


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay500 said:


> Yeah yeah chuck the gene pool in my face but .... life's going catch up to you bro I have loads of black mates and one looked about 18 when he was 40 everyone of them looked a lot lot younger than there days , and yeah I was jealous but then I figured it out you get robbed on middle aged , black guys go from looking in there early 20's to looking 90 over night , you get about 5 minutes looking middle ages then you look like old men ... true story that bro my black mates who looked 20 years younger than me now look 20 years older than me


 Lol!

You know I'm not black, right? I just pretend! You know, like Gary Oldman in True Romance


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Lol!
> 
> You know I'm not black, right? I just pretend! You know, like Gary Oldman in True Romance


 No mate didn't have a clue thought your profile picture was just because you had gone Micheal Jackson :crazy:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay500 said:


> No mate didn't have a clue thought your profile picture was just because you had *gone Micheal Jackson* :crazy:


 More in the geographic direction of Bruce Lee actually. Hence my continual references to "Great Grandpa Ghengis" and "Rice, fish and veg, not meat and wheat".

Let's put it this way:

I carry honorary membership to most groups. I can flit in and out when needed. Not much point in making enemies. (And even less point in making friends, haha).

But your theory is perfectly valid IMO. They ARE like switches, in that they are either full on or full off. One day you'll see Wilbert, Egbert, Cutbert, U-bert an Delbert fit as a fiddle, sprinting the hallowed 100 in under 10.

Two weeks later they're in crutches with long grey nose hairs and a rapidly-expanding waistline, looking like their grandads 'when me first com Hingland'.

Unfortunately, nobody gets the choice of which cards they're dealt.

Conclusions? Just fvck as many women as you can while you atill can. And be happy most of the time.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> And you hastened to explain that because?


 I can 

just like 140 for sets n reps


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ah the old mantra "I do it because I can."

You know, rapey guys say that too?


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

The-Real-Deal said:


> I can
> 
> just like 140 for sets n reps


 My favourite warm up ....

just kiddin


----------



## Bigdawg26 (4 mo ago)

swole troll said:


> I'd say heads start to turn at 3 plates
> 
> And those heads are of arms n chest only brahs that think the anabolic window is essential to making any progress whatsoever
> 
> 3 plates in powerlifting isnt jack s**t


Not true


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bigdawg26 said:


> Not true


Nice 3 year bump lad. 
I reckon 100KG is solid for the average bloke. Isn’t mad rare in the gym. 140’s quite uncommon, especially for more than a few reps and with good form. Every now and then you get a freak, a lad who was a few years below me in school was doing 200KG a while back. Proper roided up, plastered in acne, lots of water retention etc. but he was pressing it comfy.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

100kg should be getting repped by any serious gym bro


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I’ll be there one day


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I'd imagine some of it if your new to training would be because of nervous system and balance. I remember when I first benched I couldn't even bench straight. 100kg isn't bad though because when you think about it your pushing the weight of fully grown man of your chest


----------



## Mackerson81 (3 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> I did six plates a side last night


Ive done 6 plates at the all you can eat Chinese no problem


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> 100kg should be getting repped by any serious gym bro


I struggle at 80kg for 3 sets of 5-8... I'd happily try to go heavier sooner, but I train on my todd, and don't fancy a broken nose(again) without the help of a spotter.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I struggle at 80kg for 3 sets of 5-8... I'd happily try to go heavier sooner, but I train on my todd, and don't fancy a broken nose(again) without the help of a spotter.


We all gotta start somewhere lad. Keep pushing on and increase the weight as you go and you’ll get there know what I’m sayin


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigdawg26 said:


> Not true


Note the "I'd say" in the three year old post you quoted

As in that is my opinion. 

So I'll pointlessly respond to yours with 

'Yes true'

As that is still my belief that no one cares about 100kg and that you'll only really start to get consistent looks in a commercial gym when you're up around the 3 plate mark.

And again in powerlifting circles, this is not impressive at all.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> 100kg should be getting repped by any serious gym bro


Not if their joints are fooked.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I struggle at 80kg for 3 sets of 5-8... I'd happily try to go heavier sooner, but I train on my todd, and don't fancy a broken nose(again) without the help of a spotter.


Shouldnt be benching above your nose


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I struggle at 80kg for 3 sets of 5-8... I'd happily try to go heavier sooner, but I train on my todd, and don't fancy a broken nose(again) without the help of a spotter.


You put up 80kg with your nose!? Absolute mad lad.


----------



## DeanMcCoy1994 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bollocks. My mate who just joined the gym benched 100kg on his first ever session. He is a huge rugby player and mass moves mass but 100kg is not strong at all.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I feel like this thread is just arguing about the definition of a word.
If someone can complete a marathon in say 4 hours then most would consider them reasonably fit. Doesn't mean it's impressive or head line grabbing.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> Bollocks. My mate who just joined the gym benched 100kg on his first ever session. He is a huge rugby player and mass moves mass but 100kg is not strong at all.


Your huge rugby player friend is weak?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

100kg is nearly 150 % of my bodyweight, 
72kg 
I can't bench that much. 

What % of your bodyweight are you stronger guys benching, say for a single and for 10 reps?


----------



## DeanMcCoy1994 (Sep 1, 2021)

My gym is full of road men in nike trackys and gucci pouches who are clearly high, stink of weed and probably eat 1 chicken and chips meal a day and are benching two to 3 plates. 

It's a real shame if you are on a uk *muscle *forum, take gear and are benching 2 plates or less


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> Most people in a chain gym rep out 60kg or so. 90% won't be able to bench 100kg. And when you take into consideration all the non-lifters, 100kg is strong. The average untrained man benches about 60 to 70kg for 1 rep.


This makes me feel so much better about myself.

I’m on gear but idgaf I’m taking this W.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

sean m said:


> 100kg is nearly 150 % of my bodyweight,
> 72kg
> I can't bench that much.
> 
> What % of your bodyweight are you stronger guys benching, say for a single and for 10 reps?


I can bench 120kg but I’ll be crippled for a week after it.

On a trt dose of test I can only lift 100kg barely.

I’m 83kg so I wouldn’t dwell on it.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> My gym is full of road men in nike trackys and gucci pouches who are clearly high, stink of weed and probably eat 1 chicken and chips meal a day and are benching two to 3 plates.
> 
> It's a real shame if you are on a uk *muscle *forum, take gear and are benching 2 plates or less


If they take speed than it’s better than any AAS.

Amps make you strong as ****.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

I'


sean m said:


> 100kg is nearly 150 % of my bodyweight,
> 72kg
> I can't bench that much.
> 
> What % of your bodyweight are you stronger guys benching, say for a single and for 10 reps?


I wouldn't say I'm a stronger guy by any stretch but my lifts aren't bad. 

I'm currently 84kg. I can rep 120kgs for about 8 but I don't focus on bench much these days. 

About 10 years ago when it was a much more regular movement I could comfortably bench 3 plates a side (140kg) for reps on a flat bench and 120kgs on an incline. My 1 rep max at the time was never tested. I must have been over 90kg at the time.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> I can bench 120kg but I’ll be crippled for a week after it.
> 
> On a trt dose of test I can only lift 100kg barely.
> 
> I’m 83kg so I wouldn’t dwell on it.


Unfortunately with your nack of talking bollards, unless backed up with video, I can't take anything you say seriously. As by tomorrow you'll say " OK I was lying " .
I'm not sure if you even realise when you write stuff if it's true of fantasy. 
So any video of you benching 120kg


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

Alex12340 said:


> You put up 80kg with your nose!? Absolute mad lad.


I'm more concerned with dropping the barbell on my face 🤷‍♂️ To be honest, my nose couldn't get much worse... it's had a few ''bumps and scrapes''over the years.


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> Shouldnt be benching above your nose


Always juat below my nips, nice and slow; I was trying to make light of failing on the bench.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> My gym is full of road men in nike trackys and gucci pouches who are clearly high, stink of weed and probably eat 1 chicken and chips meal a day and are benching two to 3 plates.
> 
> It's a real shame if you are on a uk *muscle *forum, take gear and are benching 2 plates or less


I can bench more than 2 plates. Best I've done is 3 plates for 4 reps and bench is not my best lift.

I would still consider someone who can bench 100kg as reasonably strong.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> I'm more concerned with dropping the barbell on my face 🤷‍♂️ To be honest, my nose couldn't get much worse... it's had a few ''bumps and scrapes''over the years.


Ive failed a bench before and it came onto my chest and i had to roll it down me. I must have been doing it wrong as my nose was kept in tact


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> Ive failed a bench before and it came onto my chest and i had to roll it down me. I must have been doing it wrong as my nose was kept in tact


Happens to the best of 'em. Curiously, how much were you benching?


----------



## Zen1967 (2 mo ago)

Matt6210 said:


> Surely not, 90% of male population aged 18 - 60 must be able to get a rep at 60kg


They probably have the strength to do it, but most people won't be able to balance a bar well enough.

I remember donkey's years ago taking a mate of mine to the gym for the first time. He was a rugby player, so a big, powerful lad, and he had been using the club multigym - so he was used to working out & benching, but only on a machine.

I'll never forget the look of confusion & humiliation on his face when he found himself unable to get a single good rep with a weight I was warming up with - despite him being about 4 stone heavier. He had the raw strength, but not the balance or co-ordination.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

I wouldn’t say it’s as simple as the weight you move makes you strong.
I would say weight moved with bodyweight taken into account.
I used to train in a gym with a woman who weighed 56kg 
She benched 75kg deadlifted 145kg
And squatted 110kg.
Relative to bodyweight I’m weak as piss in comparison.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Happens to the best of 'em. Curiously, how much were you benching?


About 110k at the time. If i fail the weights im lifting now then you might aswell start planning my funeral


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> About 110k at the time. If i fail the weights im lifting now then you might aswell start planning my funeral


Good stuff. I've managed 2 decent reps at 100kg, and my arms failed me on the third, it hurt like ****, but I had asked two young lads at the gym to spot me; I wouldn't try it on my lonesome cos I'd have to do the same as you did, and end up looking a right tit. Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey and all that.

I could catch a monkey.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Weight-a-minute! said:


> Good stuff. I've managed 2 decent reps at 100kg, and my arms failed me on the third, it hurt like ****, but I had asked two young lads at the gym to spot me; I wouldn't try it on my lonesome cos I'd have to do the same as you did, and end up looking a right tit. Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey and all that.
> 
> I could catch a monkey.


I dont care what anyone says mate. 100kg is a good weight. I remember hitting that milestone and being over the moon. Then kept grinding from there


----------

